# Star Wars First Edition WEG - A Love Story



## Water Bob (Apr 28, 2016)

Love is in the air currently.  Star Wars is back, and it's oh, so cool.  The original trilogy and the new films are on fans' minds.


As a gamer, it reminds me of that day I walked into my FLGS and saw a brand new hard bound.  Star Wars The Roleplaying Game!  Published by West End Games.  Powered by D6.  I picked it up, flipped through it, and fell deeply in love.


I was slight on cash, as this was the late 80's, and I was young.  I walked out of the store, looked at my girlfriend, and asked her if I could borrow a few bucks.  I couldn't leave without buying the game.


To this day, Star Wars, first edition, is (as I have said many times) what I consider one of the best marriages between mechanics and roleplaying milieu that has ever been created.  The rules serve the game--provide atmosphere for the game--like few other game systems.


And, it's so damned simple.  The entire game can be taught in minutes.  Players need to know NOTHING about the rules.  They can learn as they go, and they'll know all they need to know after playing a single game session.  


I'm not talking about the rules the D6 Star Wars became afterwards.  I'm talking about the basic rules.  The First Edition only.  


Ya see, the rules were modified several times over the years.  I'll admit that I like every incarnation of the game.  But, as the modifications came, the game became more complicated.  I like crunch, as long as it flows and doesn't bog the game down, and even the crunchiest version of the D6 Star Wars rules flow like oil down a beautiful woman's behind.  But, there's just something about that First Edition that holds a special place in my heart.






*D6 Star Wars Rules Editions*


*Star Wars First Edition


Star Wars First Edition + Rules Upgrade


Star Wars First Edition + Rules Companion


Star Wars Second Edition


Star Wars Second Edition Revised and Expanded


D6 Space (released for free by the publisher on the net)


Star Wars Revised and Expanded & Updated (fan made ultimate culmination of rules)*​





If you've got that Star Wars mood nagging at you, and you want to put together a quick game, then Star Wars First Edition is your friend.  You can find the  original rulebook on the net.  I've seen it at several places.  You can also buy a copy for a reasonable price on eBay.  The book is hardback, and it is quite pretty.  I love the fake advertisements that WEG placed in the book.


The basic concept is this:  Whenever a task is rolled, a number of D6 dice are thrown against a target number.  The game only uses D6 dice.  Sometimes, a task is rolled against another few or several D6 dice in place of a target.


As with most skill based games, character attributes govern skills.  In this game, a skill or attribute is given a die code.  When you need to roll, you just roll the die code.






*Die Code Progression


1D


1D +1


1D +2


2D


2D +1


2D +2


3D


And so on...*​



The average code for human attributes is 2D, and humans typically range from 1D to 4D.  For example, an average human would have Dexterity 2D.  Whenever a test of Dex is necessary in the game, the player rolls 2D6.  Simple, right?


Dexterity governs the Blaster skill.  So, if a character fires a blaster and doesn't have an improved Blaster skill, the character just rolls on his Dexterity.  A human with average Dex but without improved Blaster skill would throw 2D6 when he fires a blaster.  If the character has improved the Blaster skill, then he would throw whatever his Blaster skill code happens to be.  Maybe the character has Dexterity 2D but Blaster skill is 3D.


Character creation is a simple matter of assigning dice to stats and skills.  There are six attributes, with each attribute governing several skills.  A character without an improved skill can always throw the dice indicated by the governor attribute--or, he throws the dice code for the improved skill, whichever is higher.






*Sample Character


Roark Garnet
28 year old Smuggler
6' and 180 lbs.


Force Points = 1


DEXTERITY  3D+1
Blaster  5D+1
Dodge  4D+1


KNOWLEDGE  2D+1


MECHANICAL  3D+2
Starship Piloting  5D+2


PERCEPTION  3D
Bargain  4D


STRENGTH  3D
Brawling  4D


TECHNICAL  2D+2*​





What you see above are the six attributes (in caps) and any improved skill governed by that attribute.  If Roark needs to roll his DEX to keep from falling off a ledge, he rolls 3D+1.  If Roark fires his Blaster, he rolls 5D+1.  If Roark attempts to reprogram an R2 unit, he'd use the Droid Program and Repair skill.  But, Roark hasn't improved that skill.  Therefore, it defaults to the skill governor, which is, in this case, Technical.  Roark would throw 2D+2 on the task.  How simple is that?


There are rules for creating droids and aliens as well as various types of humans, but that's an advanced rule.  The simple way to go is to use one of  the several character templates provided with the game rules.  These are characters that are just about complete.  All that is needed is some customization.  A player is given a number of D6 to add to the template, thereby individualizing the character, and he's ready to go.  


At the start of a game with complete newbies (those who have never played a D6 Star Wars Game before), the GM can allow players to pick from a selection of templates.  The GM may even throw in some templates that he has created specifically for the adventure.  The players pick a template, customize it with the bonus dice, and, boom, character generation and equipment selection is done.  And, it's done in like....ten minutes.  Boom.  All done.  Let's play.


----------



## Water Bob (Apr 28, 2016)

So, let's talk about the GM and running a game.  Like the movies, this game is all about interesting characters and swashbuckling action.  Like most RPGs, this game runs best with GM gifted at telling stories.

Now, you can use a combat grid, miniatures, maps, and things like that...if you want to.  The rules certainly allow for it.  But, this game really hums with a GM describing all the action for the mind's eye of each player.  You don't _need_ maps.  You can use them, but you don't _need_ them.  The game plays extremely well without them.

Each combat round is about five seconds of time.  The GM describes what the players see as combat breaks out.  The players each declare what they want to do.  The GM then narrates how events play out, pausing to have players roll dice when needed.  The GM then continues, incorporating the results of the dice rolls in his narration.

A player can do anything he wants to do within that five seconds of time.  A player can say, "I fire at the first stormtrooper to my right, then move to cover behind the crate, peek around and fire two more shots at the closest trooper."  It can be done in five seconds, and this game allows for all that in one combat round.

When the GM hears what the player wants to do, he breaks the actions down into game terms.



*Typical Combat Round Actions

Use a Skill

Walk

Run

Change Stance*​


What does the player above want to do?  He wants to fire his blaster (use a skill), move to the crate (Walk or Run), kneel down behind it (change stance), and fire two more shots (two more skill uses).

In this game, every action you take after the first means that your die code is reduced by -1D.  If Roark (the character in the OP) fires his blaster once, then he rolls 5D+1.  If he fires twice, he rolls 4D+1 for each attack throw.

The Roark Garnet character is not skilled enough to pull off everything this player wants to do.  You cannot penalize a task to lower than 1D.  The player wants to take three shots with his blaster, in total, plus move.  Kneeling is considered part of movement, so it doesn't count as an action.  Walking counts as an action.  Running counts as two actions.  At the minimum, Roark is -3D to his blaster shots (and the movement is not possible because Roark's DEX is only 3D+1.).  The player will have to amend his actions to a blaster shot, the move and kneel, and the single final blaster shot (instead of two shots at the end).  He can do all of that, taking a total of 3 actions in the five second turn and suffering -2D to any dice rolls.

Still, the player may not get to complete all actions in a round because another character may prevent him from doing so.  Those stormtroopers can fire back at him!

*The GM, when describing the action, will jump the focus of his description after each action.*  This is not unlike quick cuts in an action film (like, uh, Star Wars!).  The GM will describe the first actions of all characters in the combat round, including the NPCs, then, he will describe the second actions, then the third actions, if any, and so on.





> *A Simple Example of a Combat Round*​*
> 
> Roark Garnet, Smuggler and opportunist with no love of the Empire, walks into a landing bay and sees a single stormtrooper there.  The soldier in white turns, and his mechanical voice emits, "Hey, you there!  Halt!  This is a restricted pad."  His blaster rifle is held at the ready, pointing at Roark.
> 
> ...






Here, you see the best laid plans of men and mice.  The player declared three action but didn't get to execute any of them.  The stormtrooper was too quick for Roak.  He shot and hit before Roark could act.

*Note that the game doesn't bother with initiative rolls.*  No, the GM simple goes around the table in the most dramatic and logical fashion describing each character's first action as if the players were watching an space action movie.  It doesn't really matter who goes first until a point at which one character affects the actions of another.  At that point, just let the task rolls dice.  The higher task roll means that action takes place first.

In the case of the above, the stormtrooper fired before Roark could act.  The trooper's attack roll was higher.  Thus, Roark's blaster attack never happened.  The stormtrooper fired, and Roark went down.

But, there's another type of action I haven't mentioned yet.  It's called a *Reaction*.  Some skills are Reaction Skills and can only be used when triggered.  When they are triggered, they reduce skill use (from that point forward) just like any other skill.

Dodge is a reaction skill.  It is used to get out of the way of incoming blaster fire.  The target number, based on Range, for the stormtrooper to hit Roark was 10.  The trooper, with his 3D skill, rolled 10 exactly, which indicates that Roark is hit and wounded.  Blasters are powerful in this game.  Roark wasn't killed (but could have been), but he sure was knocked down and hurt bad when he took the hit.

When the trooper fired, Roark could then declare a reaction skill use.  Reaction skills can be declared immediately when they are triggered.  In this case, Roark's Dodge is 4D+1.  But, remember that Roark was -2D to all skill uses.  Thus, the player could roll 2D+1 vs. the trooper's attack throw of 10.  If successful, Roark dodges out of the way of the trooper's incoming fire.  If he fails, he's hit (so Roark has nothing to lose).  

The player throws 2D+1 and gets an 11.

This means the trooper misses.

GM:  "The bolt jets over your right shoulder.  It was so close that you could feel the heat from the thing as it barely missed you."

But now, the player has just used another skill.  He is now -3D to all tasks, and he cannot change the tasks he declared.  He can either do them or not.  This makes movement impossible as the character doesn't have enough dice to move.  Thus, Roark is -3D on his first action--his blaster shot at the trooper (that he can now re-roll because of the successful Dodge).  

Roark's turn would end right there because he can't move with a -3D penalty (he's got 3D+1 DEX).  So, the player will know that his character can perform a maximum of three actions and still be able to move.  To be safe, in future combat rounds, he may only want to declare one or two actions.  That way, he's got room for a Reaction skill and can still perform the rest of this declared actions.



*NOTES

Think tactically about how many actions you declare.

Other characters, or reaction skills, may preempt you from carrying out all declared actions in a combat round.

Each action you take after the first lowers any dice code by -1D.

Running lowers die codes by -1D.

Dropping stance is counted as part of movement, but standing up or rising from a kneel is counted as an action.

Whenever rolling against movement, roll the Dexterity code (Stromtrooper Blaster vs. Character DEX to decide if blaster fire happens before or after movement).

Pulling a holstered weapon (drawing) can be done in the same action as the attack, but apply -1D to the code.​*


----------



## Water Bob (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## ProphetSword (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm with you. D6 Star Wars was the best RPG system ever made. It is both light and easy to learn. What I love about it is that anyone who has played it at least once can also GM a game. Everything you learn as a player in terms of mechanics is all the GM needs as well, which is different from a lot of other games.


----------



## Water Bob (Apr 28, 2016)

This is a character template.  The hardback rulebook comes with 24 of these.  The GM can create custom templates for a specific adventure, if he wants.  They're not hard to make, and they don't take a lot of time.  And, they are a huge time saver when starting a game.

Templates are also found in other WEG D6 Star Wars game publications.  The one below is from a book called Heroes and Rogues.









To customize the template, a player is given 7D to spread around to any skills.  The attributes remain as shown on the template.  Equipment is already picked for the character, but the GM should be encouraged to entertain any reasonable equipment requests by players.  Star Wars characters don't carry a lot of gear, anyway.

To improve a skill, consider the governor attribute as the base die code, then add to it.  For example, if we want to improve the Blaster skill for the character below, we can add 1D making her Blaster skill 4D+1.  That's 3D+1 base (from the Dexterity code) plus 1 die.  No skill can be improved more than 2D.  Of the bonus dice given to improve skills, a single die can be broken down into pips.  1D can be exchanged for +1 to three different skills.  Or, the single die can improve two separate skills by +1 to one skill and +2 to another.  When breaking a die into pips, remember the dice progression shown in the OP.  For example, if we break a dice down into three +1 modifiers, we could at 1 pip to the Space Transports skill (under Mechanical), making it Space Transports 4D.  The second pip we could apply to Swimming (a Strength skill), making it 2D+1.  The third pip we could apply to the Languages skill (under Knowledge), making it Languages 2D+2.


----------



## Water Bob (Apr 29, 2016)

One of the great things about this game for GMs is that, once the GM has a feel for the game, he can make up NPC stats in a millisecond.  This is great for those golden impromptu roleplaying moments.

The players are in a cantina on Jakku.  For color, and off the top of his head, the GM describes the scene, including this large, four limbed, pink-skinned alien wearing a burnt orange spacer's tunic with a helmet ring, a chest strap with a blaster holster, two stubby legs with no feet, pseudo-pod arms with no fingers, and a featureless bald head with wide eyes and three short pose-able pseudo-pods extending off of it.




It's a visual the GM made up on the spot--not thinking twice about much more about the character.  The alien was just part of the atmosphere from the GM's description until...a player says, "I'm going to walk up to that alien with the pink-ish skin that you described."

Through the roleplay encounter, the alien gets miffed at the player's character, and a fight breaks out.  All of a sudden, you need stats for this character.

Well, in this game, it's easy-cheesy.  Human average is 2D on stats.  Use that as you base.  You only need stats that you need immediately in the game.  You don't have to create an entire template for this alien.  If it's a bar brawl, then you just need this alien's STRENGTH and Brawling skill, if improved.  You might also need his DEXTERITY and Brawling Parry skill (reaction skill).  If it's a gunfight, then you'll need the alien's STRENGTH and DEXTERITY plus maybe the Blaster and Dodge skill.

The alien looks thick and hefty, so let's give him a quick 4D for STRENGTH.  We can never improve a skill more than 2D at character creation, so we know his Brawling skill cannot be more than 6D.  We'll give him 5D+1 for the heck of it.

*STRENGTH 4D
Brawling 5D+1*

For DEX, I'm thinking those pseudo-pods are pretty dexterous.  I imagine them thinning themselves down to the size of a pencil or bloating to the size of a hammer head.  The weapon is a normal human weapon, so the pods can easily grip it and use it.  That's a high DEX.  I'm going 4D+2 as a base.  And, let's add 2D for Blaster.  But, I don't see the Dodge or Brawling Parry skill being improved for him.

*DEXTERITY  4D+2*

Boom.  Boom.  Boom.  What we need is done, done, done.  This guy is up and rolling as a character in no time flat.  It takes much longer to read this post than it does to stat out what you need with a quickie NPC.

And, if its a known Star Wars race, it's even quicker because the templates are already there for you.  Just decide on any important skill improvements that you need at that moment, and you're done.

Quick and slick.


----------



## Water Bob (Apr 29, 2016)

The other quick-n-easy thing about the game is the damage system.  There are no hit points to track!  Your character's Strength rating is also his ability to brush off wound effects.  Whenever your character is hit, weapon damage is rolled against Strength code.

*Damage

When damage is less than STR, the character is stunned.

When damage is equal to or greater than STR, the character is wounded.

When damage is equal to or greater than twice STR, the character is Incapacitated.

When damage is equal to or greater than thrice STR, the character is mortally wounded.





Stun = knocked prone and cannot act the rest of the round.

Wounded = knocked prone and cannot act the rest of the round, thereafter -1D to all skill and attribute rolls.

Incapacitated = knocked prone and unconscious.

Mortally Wounded = as Incapacitated but roll every round to see if the character dies.*​


Stuns do not stack.  A character can only be stunned once during a round.  If a character is shot and stunned while suffering from a stun, the character is still stunned and suffers the same effect.

Wounded characters that are wounded again become Incapacitated.  Incapacitated characters who are wounded or incapacitated again are mortally wounded.  Like the stun, a mortally wounded character cannot be wounded further.  A mortally wounded character who is wounded, incapacitated, or mortally wounded again is still just mortally wounded.

Armor improves the Strength roll when rolling against damage.  For example stormtrooper armor increases STR by 1D with regards to damage (and it also reduces DEX and DEX based skills by 1D due to restriction of movement).  A standard stormtrooper has STR 2D, but when shot with a blaster, he rolls 3D to brush off the damage.

If you watch the Star Wars movies, you'll notice that, when a blaster hits, it does quite a bit of damage.  Blasters aren't lasers.  They fire super-heated gas.  That is, gas that is heated to a plasma state.  This plasma bolt erupts from the weapon with a hell of a kick and had a ton of kinetic energy when it hits.  Even a graze will knock a man off his feat.  Wounds are typically not very bloody because the bolt cauterizes it and burns/evaporates/boils blood away.  If you get stunned by one of these weapons, it hurts, though temporarily.  And, there may be some superficial damage (burned clothes, a hole in armor).  But, you survive!  When you get wounded, all of your ability diminishes.  Any wounding after that, and you're practically toast.  You'll either wake up, or you won't.  

Armor is a great thing to wear, if you can get it.  The thing is, armor comes with a cost to mobility.  As with the stormtroopers:  Is it worth it to gain 1D in STR vs. damage but also suffer -1D to all DEX checks and all DEX based skill checks?  Some say yes.  Some say no.  And armor still is not going to make you impervious.  It's just going to help a bit against taking damage.


----------



## Water Bob (Apr 29, 2016)

We can assume that Luke Skywalker is a brand new character at the start of A New Hope.  He's a 19 year old kid.  There's even a template for this type of character in the rulebook (called, believe it not, "Kid").  We can also assume that the story of A New Hope is one complete adventure.

So, the questions becomes, "How did a beginning character avoid Darth Vader and blow up the Death Star?"

There are two answers to this.  The first answer is to point out that this is a skill based game and not a level based game like D&D.  Characters that come out of character generation are much more competent and closer in expertise to the extremely experience characters.  That is to say a Star Wars character, straight out of character generation (template customization) is a much stronger character than a 1st level character in D&D.

But, the real answer is that Luke is strong in the Force.  In game terms, when it came time to make that incredible shot to take out the Death Star, Luke blew a Force Point.

Every player character (and some important NPCs) start the game with a Force Point.  When these points are spent, every attribute or skill check the character makes during the combat round is made with all die codes doubled.  That is to say, if Luke had Starship Gunnery 4D (and Mechanical attribute 3D) as a newly generated character (1D put into the skill because his backstory has him bulls-eyeing womp rats in his T-16 over in Beggar's Canyon), then he's throwing a whipping 8D when a Force Point was blow (plus, he gets some bonuses from the X-Wing Fire Control).  He's got plenty of room to do other actions, like pilot the X-Wing (Starship Piloting) and make reaction skill throws to outmaneuver Vader's incoming fire (also Starship Piloting) and still make the extremely high target number needed to hit the exhaust port at the end of the trench on the Death Star.



The "points" used in First Edition are Skill Points.  These are simply a method of adding experience to the character.  At the end of each adventure, Force Points and Skill Points are awarded.  Force Points are awarded for heroic character actions during the game.  Skill Points are awarded for attaining goals and excellent roleplaying.  In between adventures, players can spend skill points to increase a character's skills. Attributes can be increased too, but it is very costly.  Even the big names, like Vader and Luke, if you look at the published stats for those characters, never increased their original attributes--only their skills.


----------



## Water Bob (Apr 29, 2016)

In the famous scene from the Mos Eisley cantina that has been altered in different versions of the film, the PC Han Solo faces the GM's NPCs Greedo.  In the original version, in game terms, where Han shoots first, and there is only one shot fired between the two, Han would make a Con skill roll (governed by Perception) against Greedo's raw Perception attribute.  He's successful, so Han can pull his blaster from his holster, under the table, without Greedo noticing the movement.  Alternatively, Han's Con roll can be rolled against a difficulty rating chose by the GM.  In this case, I'd call for a 20+ (Difficult) throw.  This is done while roleplaying the the situation between player and GM.

At the point where Greedo asks for the bribe to look the other way and not turn Solo in, or kill him, in order to get Jabba's bounty, the player says, "OK, I'm tired of this dude.  My blaster is out, under the table.  I'm going to blast him.

Range is point blank.  That's a throw of 5+ to hit.  Han, with his dice codes, only making one shot, is not going to miss.  It's impossible for him to miss--unless Greedo uses his Dodge skill.

Han making the shot triggers the use of that reaction skill.  Greedo is better off just declaring the one action.  That way, he uses his full Dodge skill.  Greedo's Dodge has to be higher than Solo's attack throw.  

It isn't.  Greedo is hit.

Damage done by Han's heavy blaster pistol is a whopping 5D.  Han's roll must have been at least twice Greedo's Strength roll (against the damage) because the Rodian flopped head first onto the table, immobile.  He's either incapacitated, or he's dead or dying (Mortal Wound delivered by three times Greedo's STR roll).



Han and Greedo at the Mos Eisley cantina.



Now, in the edited version, where Greedo fires first, the mechanics are a slight bit different.

Han still succeeds at a Con throw to ease his DL-44 out of its holster without the Rodian noticing.  And, this is still done between player and GM while the two are roleplaying the scene.

Player (roleplaying Han):  "Yeah, but this time I've got the money."

GM (roleplaying Greedo):  "If you give it to me, I might forget I found you."

Player:  "I don't have it with me.  Tell Jabba--"

GM (cutting him off):  "Jabba's through with you."

Player:  I'm through with this fruitcake.  I'm going to try to pull my blaster out of my holster, under the table, without Greedo seeing me.

GM:  OK. That's a Con roll.  (Behind the screen, the GM rolls Greedo's Perception attribute and ends up with a low total.  The GM sees that the player's roll is higher).  You got you DL-44 out.

Player:  I point it right at his gut.

GM (continuing to roleplay):  "He has no time for smugglers who drop their shipments at the first sign of an Imperial cruiser."

Player:  "Even I get boarded sometimes.  You think I had a choice?"

GM  "You can tell that to Jabba. He may only take your ship."

Player:  "Over my dead body."

GM  "I've been looking forward to this for a long time."

Player.  That's it!  The dude is toast!  I say, "Yes, I bet you have."  And, I let him have it under the table.  Pow!

GM: Greedo already has his gun on you.  He's going to shoot at you, too.  Range is point blank for both of you.  Only a 5+ is needed to it.  Easy pickings.  But both of you can try a Dodge.

Roll your attack.  (Player rolls his Blaster skill.)  

Behind the screen, the GM rolls Greedo's Blaster skill.  The PC, Han Solo, has the higher roll.

The Rodian fires at you, and you squeeze the trigger a split second later.  But Greedo is distracted--probably by the movement of your arm under the table.  His shot goes wide, missing your head by inches.  Your shot, though, catches him square in the gut.  Roll damage.

It's all in the story telling.  The GM interprets the dice throws and narrates the a visual for the player, keeping the action exciting and the game fun.  This time, instead of saying that Han shot first, the GM made the scene more exciting by telling the player (who did not see Greedo's attack roll and has no idea who shot first until the GM describes the scene) that Greedo's shot went off first--but missed.  It's the same result, told in a slightly different manner.


----------



## Water Bob (Apr 29, 2016)

This brings us to...the Force!

The thing to remember is:  This game is designed to capture the feel of the original trilogy, where the Jedi have been hunted to extinction.  I think it works fine, but some say it doesn't play as well in the prequel (Episode I-III) era.  Again, I disagree.  There is a sourcebook called Tales of the Jedi Companion that not only ties in with the Old Republic and the Tales comics but also shows the game in an era when Jedi were a-plenty.  Again, I think the game works well within an era of Jedi, but I've seen some argue that the d20 version of the game is a better rule system for prequel era play.

But, because WEG's D6 Star Wars game was written for the original trilogy setting and during the New Republic (now deemed the Legends setting, for the time just after Episode VI), *the game is now very relevant again due to the new movies.*  Again, Jedi are all but extinct, and many think them mythological.





The game has three Force skills, and these are not like ordinary skills.  They are a mixture of attribute and skill.  Notice any of the character templates in the book that feature characters with Force skills.  If a character has a Force skill, then one of his attributes is lowered.

For example, all non-Force using character templates have 18D total in attributes, with no attribute lower than 1D or higher than 4D (except the Wookiee template where STR is 5D but total attributes are still 18D).

Characers that have Force skills on their template have 1D in each Force skill, but in each case, the character's attributes are dropped by a like amount.  

*The Alien Student of the Force Template

DEXTERITY 2D+1

KNOWLEDGE 3D+1

MECHANICAL 2D

PERCEPTION 2D+1

STRENGTH 3D

TECHNICAL 2D

CONTROL 1D

SENSE 1D

ALTER 1D*​


Add all that up and you get 18D.  Add up just the attributes, and you get 15D.  The three Force skills are, obviously, called Control, Sense, and Alter.

Here's another one...



*The Quixotic Jedi Template

DEXTERITY 3D+2

KNOWLEDGE 2D+1

MECHANICAL 2D+2

PERCEPTION 3D

STRENGTH 3D

TECHNICAL 2D+1

SENSE 1D*​


This template only has one Force skill.  Thus there are 17D in attributes and 1D for the Force skill.

*Special Note & Trivia:* WEG's line of Star Wars RPG products considered closely other Star Wars materials at the time:  the original Marvel comics from the 70's and 80's, the Dark Horse comics from the 90's, and the series of novels that began to hit the shelves at bookstores, starting with *Timothy Zahn's Heir to the Empire*.  The game line featured supplemental works like the Dark Empire Sourcebook (tied to the Dark Horse comic) and the *Truce at Bakura Sourcebook* (tied to the novel by Kathy Tyers).  Zahn, when writing that first trilogy of Extended Universe novels, used WEG's sourcebook as research material for his story.  You will see vehicle designs, like the Interdictor Crusier, that first showed up in WEG's game, used in his novels (and has now become a Star Wars staple vehicle).  For years, the WEG game books were used by authors and computer game designers as part of the Star Wars Universe Bible--something they read to familiarize themselves with details of the Star Wars Universe (since all there was to go on was what we see in the original trilogy of movies).

Typically, licensed universes have a big influence on rpgs, but in WEG's case, the opposite was also true.  WEG's game books have had a wide and deep influence on many things created for Star Wars even long after WEG closed its doors.

Some of the more curious templates provided in the First Edition game book are taken from characters that appeared in the early Marvel Star Wars comics.  If you read those stories (Clicky. And, Clicky.) you will see...a story featuring a quixotic Jedi...a kid...an Ewok...and some other characters familiar as templates.

You'll slap your head and say, "Oh!  THAT'S where they got the idea for the Quixotic Jedi...."





I said above that the three Force skills are part attribute and part skill.  They're part attribute in that you initially get them like you do an attribute, as I've illustrated above.  They're part skill in that you can use Skill Bonus dice to increase your Force skills (these creation dice cannot be used to increase normal attributes).  The catch is that Force skills cost double to improve.  The Force is a strong ally for a character who is trained in its use.  But that expertise comes at a price--a price in lower attributes (that effect all skills governed by the attribute) and less points for general skill improvement.

During the game, Force skills can be improved with Skill Points, just like other skills.  But, Force Skills cannot be improved automatically, like regular skills.  A teacher must be found (usually another Force user, but maybe something like a holocron or other Jedi learning device).  And, in a universe where the Jedi are near extinct, finding training in most GM's Star Wars universes is a very hard--usually story related--job to accomplish.  

Even with a master to teach a pupil, the master is limited to what he knows.  He cannot teach a Force skill that he does not know, and he can teach Force Powers (different uses of the skill) only to the level that he knows.  And, this all costs Skill Points.  Lots and lots of skill points that, if spent in this manner, reduces advancement of the character in other areas (i.e. his Blaster skill will not improve as fast as his non-Force using cohorts).

It's a beautiful system.  Very balanced.





The Dark Side, of course, plays a part in the game.  Whenever a character, especially a Force user, acts in a manner attractive to the Dark Side (this is at the GM's discretion--guidelines are provided in the rulebook), the character gets a Dark Side Point.  This indicates that the character has taken a step or two down the road to the Dark Side.  Once a character gets two Dark Side Points, the GM rolls 1D.  If the result is less than the number of Dark Side Points (rolls a 1 on 1D6 if the character has 2 Dark Side Points, rolls 1 or 2 if 3 Dark Side Points, and so on), the character completes the transition and turns to the Dark Side.

A Dark Side character is normally taken away from the player at this point, becoming an NPC for the GM to use as an enemy against the other players.  Losing the character is big penalty to players who think it is fun to dabble with the Dark Side.  I think this is a brilliant way to encourage players to play "in character" and want to be on the side of the Light Side.  But, a creative GM and player could make for an interesting game allowing a player to secretly fall to the Dark Side without the knowledge of the other players.

The longest D6 Star Wars game I ran lasted seven real years.  It took place over 3 game years, following some Rebels who joined the Alliance just after the destruction of the Death Star, ending just before the events shown in The Empire Strikes Back.  *There was a character in that group of PCs targeted by the Dark Side, and the player and I had so much fun with this.*  The player didn't want to fall to the Dark Side, but I would entangle him in moral situations where there is no Light Side answer.  For example, the player would find himself in a situation where he had a choice to murder his Light Side master to keep the NPC from being tortured into telling the location of the Rebel Base.  If he kills his master, the character stops the Imperials from overrunning the base, buying the Rebels time to escape.  But, the character also gains a Dark Side point for the act of murdering his master in cold blood.  Or, the character lets his master live and doesn't gain a Dark Side point, but the entire adventure fails because the player allows the Imperials to wipe out the Rebels.

I would describe dreams the character would have--the Dark Side calling to him.  Torturing him with this Dark Side stuff was delightful.  The player ate it up.  He loved the moral dilemmas that would come his way (maneuvered, of course, by the Dark Side, in the game).

In the prequels, Anakin gains a Dark Side point when he wipes out the village of Sandpeople who took his mother on Tatooine in Episode II.  The one Dark Side point is not enough to turn him, but it sure sets him down that path.  And, he is haunted with dreams--premonitions of Padme's death--the Dark Side pulling at him.  And that was years--hell, decades--after I had tortured my player using the same techniques in that long running Star Wars game.

In my game, the character that was being taunted by the Dark Side is noticed by none other than Darth Vader himself.  Vader senses him through the Force and eventually seeks him out with an eye towards making the character his apprentice.  Again, this is us gaming decades before Episode I came out.  The character eventually succumbs to the Dark Side.  This is about two-thirds through our seven year campaign.  And, for the last couple of years, I used the character as Darth Vader's new apprentice and the main villain facing the PCs.  The game turned out to be damn cool because the villain that the players were playing against turned out to be one of their own--a character that they had adventured with for four or five real years!

Man, that was a good game.  Lots of good memories.  When I see those players, we still talk about some of the events that took place during that campaign, even now, all these years later.





The three Force skills are used just like normal skills.  You roll the die code for the Force skill to see if an effect happens.

Force skills have powers.  You can think of a power as you would a normal skill as each power is tied to one or more Force skills in the same way a normal skill is tied to an attribute as a governor.  The difference is two-fold:  More than one Force skill can govern a power, and powers don't have die codes like normal skills.   When a power is used, the die code for the Force skill is used.

For example, the Quixotic Jedi (above) has 1D in the Sense Force.  Life Sense is a power governed by Sense.  Vader used it in A New Hope on the Death Star.  Remember this scene?





> Vader:  He is here....
> 
> Tarkin:  Obi-wan Kenobi!  What makes you think so?
> 
> Vader:  A tremor in the Force.  The last time I felt it was in the presence of my old master.






The base difficulty for this power 5+, but the throw is also modified by proximity to the target and relationship to the target (a table of modifiers is provided in the game).  The character must know the power to use it.  He must have learned it from a master or some other method.  Think of powers like spells in D&D, and think of Force Skills like Schools of Magic in D&D.  In order to use the power, the character must know the power and roll the required number using the die code of the Force skill.  In this case, the character must roll 1D, looking for a result of 5+, with the roll modified by proximity and relationship.

Some powers use more than one Force skill as a governor.  Look at the Alien Student of the Force template above.  That character has 1D in all three Force skills:  Control, Alter, and Sense.

Remember the scene in The Empire Strikes Back when Luke is training with Yoda but has a vision that Han, Chewbacca, and Leia are in trouble on Bespin? 





> Luke:  I saw...I saw a city in the clouds.
> 
> Yoda:  Mmm.  Friends you have there.
> 
> ...






This use of the Force is a power called Farseeing, and it is a power of two Force Skills, Control and Sense.  To use the power (if the character knows it), the character rolls both a Control task and a Sense task, both with modifiers for differing circumstances.

Note that if a player wants to use a Force power that he doesn't have, then the character must learn it.  But, the GM, for story purposes, can invoke the will of the Force and grant one-time uses of a power (but the character must still make the required throws).  This is what happened to Luke on Degobah.  Yoda didn't teach  him the Farseeing power.  In fact, Yoda might have prevented it in order to keep Luke focused on his training.  But, the Force stepped in anyway, giving Luke a vision, allowing him to use the Farseeing power.  Luke was puzzled after its use and asked Yoda questions about what he had seen.  Yoda, I'm sure, recognized that Luke had just used the Farseeing power without knowing what he had done.

The Force will work in mysterious ways.


----------



## Water Bob (Apr 29, 2016)

What about droids?

Droids are characters, just like human characters.  They have the same attributes and skills--they just have different limits on how dice can be spent to improve skills (and, of course, Droids cannot have Force skills).  Droids are very good at a few tasks and pretty much suck at everything else.  They can be played as player characters, if a player desires, but I suggest that droids remain NPCs (as the character will only be useful in a few specialized areas).

Droids, especially as NPCs, are perfect for leaving behind to guard the ship as the PCs go off on an adventure.

A droid template starts with all attributes at 1D.  With First Edition, making up a droid on the spot is easy-cheesy.

*Step 1:  Decide what the droid looks like.  Just use your imagination.

Step 2:  Choose one, two, or three skills that will be the specialty for the droid.

Step 3:  Assign 12D to skills, with no limit on how many dice go into any skill.*

Boom.  All done.



A base model R2 Astromech droid has 1D in all attributes with two skills:  Computer Programming and Repair 7D and Starship Repair 7D.  Added to this is some special equipment like a retractable buzz saw, fire extinguisher, camera projection display, etc.

A base 3PO Protocal droid has 1D in all attributes with two skills:  Languages 10D and Cultures 4D.  Its special equipment includes a vocoder so that is can  speak the languages it knows.

You can make up any droid you can think of in a snap, using these easy-cheesy First Edition rules.  If you want to get more crunchy about droids, there's a much more involved system for creating droids included in a supplemental book called *Cynabar's Fantastic Technology - Droids*.  (And, it's a fantastic book, too, if you want a lot of details and more detailed rules concerning droids in the game.)





Aliens are just another type of character.  You can make one up on the spot like I did a few posts up the thread.  Just think of what the alien looks like and assign some attributes and skills to him (only those stats needed immediately in the game--you can flesh him out later, if you want).

You can design templates for aliens.  You can use the alien templates that are in the main book.  Or, you can use any of the multitude of aliens that show up in several supplements for the game.  Besides all of those, which are numerous, there are three complete books dedicated completely to aliens in the D6 Star Wars universe:  *Galaxy Guide 4:  Alien Races*, *Galaxy Guide 12:  Alien Races--Enemies And Allies*, and *Alien Encounters*.  Browse through these and you'll see most of the aliens that have shown up in the original trilogy and in comics and Star Wars novels (fans have made similar books for aliens from the prequels), and that last book I mentioned, Alien Encounters, has a great section on designing new aliens races.



*Special Note:*  There are several fan-made D6 Star Wars resources floating around on the net, and many of these are written, designed, and produced so well that you can't tell them apart from original WEG material.  For example, take a look at this impressive piece of work:  Galaxy Guide 15:  Attack of the Clones 

Amazing, isn't it?  Well you can find that and many more like it on the net.  You've just got to use your Google-fu.  Look for Star Wars The Roleplaying Game REUP if you want to go the other direction from the sleek First Edition rules.  The REUP book is marvelous and has a ton of rule choices not included in the First Edition (and that can be a blessing or a curse, depending on your taste, play style, and point of view).

You'll also find Fan stat updates for Star Wars books written for the d20 and SAGA Star Wars games, allowing you to use any adventure or supplement written for that rule version with your D6 Star Wars game.


----------



## Water Bob (Apr 29, 2016)

Chases.


I guess the last thing to discuss about the First Edition rules is chases.  With the later rule editions, chase rules are presented with elaborate rule modifications.  There are several maneuvers that can be performed during the chase.  With First Edition, a chase is a simple higher-dice throw and the thrilling description of the GM.  Both ways are fun.  It just depends on your taste and sensibility.


As I said before, the First Edition rules are built like a raw speed machine.  Sleek.  Light on "extras".  But, quick-n-fun.


In a First Edition chase, there are three abstract ranges: Short, Medium, and Long.  These correspond with weapon range categories even though we're not counting actual feet, meters, or kilometers.  It's just a quick way of visualizing the action.


To do a chase, simply have the chase participants roll a check using their Speed Code.  All vessels and vehicles have Speed Codes.  These rules work for any type of chase, whether that be on foot, in vehicles, in the sky, or in space.  A character's Speed Code is his DEX.  The winner of the toss decides if range was increased, decrease, or stays the same (depending on the winner's goals).


It's that simple.


With vehicles and space ships, character can add their piloting or operation codes to the Speed Code, but that counts as an action (and the pilot or operator may be doing other things in the round, like dodging incoming fire, avoiding obstacles, angling shields, and firing weapons).


The GM will run a chase just like a normal combat round.  Since there are more things to do in a chase (also known as a starship combat), it is helpful to generally play out the round in these phases.


Segment I:  Declaration - the pilot/operator/rider/runner declares what he's going to do that round.


Segment II:  Speed - dice are thrown, as discussed above, to establish range for the round.


Segment III:  Fire! - resolve any combat or maneuvers, reaction throws, or shield throws.










This plays easier than it even reads.


The Han takes the _Millennium Falcon_ into an asteroid field with a TIE fighter chasing him (there were several TIEs chasing him in the movie, but I don't want to clutter the example).


For this chase, we assume that Han is trying to escape the TIE, and the TIE is trying to close range.  That's Segment I, already done, for the entire chase. So, as it plays out, the GM will describe the action and cut between vessels as the dice are roll for Segment II and Segment III.


Boom.  You've got a thrilling, breath-taking chase (at the hands of a skilled GM storyteller).


GM:  The Falcon dives into the asteroid field!  The TIE follows!


The Speed Codes are thrown.  The TIE wins!  


GM (describing an NPC on the bridge)  "Leia looks up from the scope and shouts, 'He's gaining on us!'"  Range is decreased from Long to Medium.


GM: Watch out!  There's a huge asteroid right in the Falcon's path!  And, the TIE is firing!


Player 1 (playing Han):  "Chewie!  Angle a deflector shield!"  I'm going to roll the Falcon right under that asteroid and dodge the incoming fire.


GM:  That's two actions.  You're making a piloting maneuver to fly the ship and avoid the asteroid.  And you're using a reaction skill to dodge the incoming fire.  (It is three actions if Han used his pilot skill with the Speed Code throw earlier--this has to be considered when rolling for Speed Codes).  With three total actions, Han is -2D to all attempts.  The player rolls both tasks.


Player 2 (playing Chewie):  I'm only doing one action this round, angling the shields.  The shield roll is made.


GM:  The GM fires the TIEs weaons (roll), and makes the TIE maneuver around the same asteroid (roll).  That's two actions--three actions if the TIE used his piloting skill with the Speed Code earlier.


GM:  The TIE's green laser fire misses!  From the cockpit, you can see the bolts of energy slamming into the asteroid ahead, blowing off bits of rock.  The Falcon slams into a 35 degree dive, rolls, and easily glides right under the giant rock.


Next combat round....








Ya, see.  You can have thrilling space combats, ground chases, airspeeder combats, vehicle chases, all just using these simple rules.  But, if you want the structure of formal maneuvers with rules for each type of movement, then look to that later editions of the game.  (And that can make for a damn fun game!)  If you like quick-n-easy, then First Edition is where it is at.


----------



## Water Bob (Apr 29, 2016)

The bottom line--what I love about this game, especially the First Edition--is that it's a low maintenance rule system.  It's roll-n-go.  It's easy to teach.  It's concepts are intuitive.  And, the system is bare-bones super fast to play.  But!  The system can be as crunchy as you want it to be by adding on other rule concepts from other editions.  You can run quite a heroic game, but if your tastes run to the more gritty and more realistic, then the game system can accommodate that flavor of play as well.

First Edition is more about roleplaying and less about rolling dice.  

Game sessions are easy-flow, swashbuckling action fun.

Combat rounds (with First Edition) are more stream of consciousness story-telling than they are structured rules segments and phases.

The game says to make the rules serve the plot, maintain a lively pace, and don't get bogged down in detail.  Boom and Boom-Boom.  Run & Gun.  Fly and Bye.  Roll and go.





If you asked me to pick one aspect of First Edition that I makes me like the game so much, it would be how combat rounds play out.  No initiative roll followed by, "It's your turn....now, it's your turn....now, it's your turn" business.  

No, running a First Edition Star Wars combat session well is more akin to telling a shared story between the GM and Players.  The GM describes what the characters can immediately see, and the players react to it (this is their Declaration).  The GM then simply directs the focus of the action like editing cuts of an action movie.







> --  GM:  You see the stormtrooper in the distance, and he's talking to a strange, squatty, bug-like alien that is pointing one of its pincers at you!
> 
> --  Player:  Is there a pillar or building column I can hide behind?  I'll try to hide myself in the crowd.
> 
> ...








What I just described is how a First Edition game should play.  It doesn't look like a standard RPG, does it.  There's no structured initiative system and turns.  (Well, there is, but the GM hides it with his description.)  It feels like free-flow storytelling, with a few dice rolls here and there.

It's exciting, and it's fun.  And, most of all, it captures the atmosphere of a Star Wars movie.





In game terms, what I just described is just a couple of combat game rounds.  The Sneak roll happens during roleplaying (these are called "scenes" in the game).  We transition to combat rounds when the PC peeks around the column to see the trooper approaching him.  

*Round 1* - The player's declaration is two shots of his blaster.  The trooper Dodges, taking only one action.

*Round 2* - The player declares that he will run for the canal bridge.  The trooper declares one action--a shot at the running Rebel.  The player uses a reaction skill (Dodge) to raise the target number the trooper needs to hit.

*Round 3* -  The player declares the use of a Force Point and indicates that he will attempt to jump the canal.  The GM informed him, without telling him the exact target number, that the jump would be extremely difficult.  Thus, the use of the Force Point.  The trooper declares two shots at the jumping Rebel, and as I explained above, I bent the rules just a tad to make them conform to the situation.  This type of thing is discussed in the game rules.  *There's an excellent section providing guidelines on how to GameMaster a Star Wars game properly.*

And, that's it.  Once the Rebel makes the jump, we're out of combat and back into roleplaying--back into what the game calls "scenes".

This was a typical combat scenario, but chases and starship combats play the same way.  The dice rolls are just a bit different.

This is a long winded response, but what I am describing is why I think the First Edition ruleset is one of the best rule sets ever made for an RPG.  It's certainly perfect for a Star Wars game.

May The Force Be With You.


----------



## Water Bob (Apr 30, 2016)

Default rule.

Another thing I like about First Edition D6 Star Wars is what I call the "default rule".  Anytime I need a quick NPC stat and I don't have time in the game to think more than a millisecond on it, I default to attribute = 2D, skill = 4D.

If you can remember that (it's the average for humans), then you can plop any alien or human NPC that you wish to describe into a scene in a flash.

You're rolling through a roleplaying scene, describing all sorts of aliens and strange looking humanoids in a cantina, when your player suddenly has his character start a fight.

You're not prepared for that?  No problem.  Default rule.  When you need an attribute roll, just use 2D.  When  you need a skill roll, use 4D.

Boom.  All done.  End of story.  The game keeps moving like water down a tauntaun's back.



*Default Aliens, Humans, and Humanoids

Attribute?  2D

Skill?  4D



*







What about a miscellaneous droid?

No problem.  Just remember the quick rule to create a droid from the rulebook.  All attributes are 1D.  The droid has one, two, or three specialty skills that total no more than 12D.  Just ask yourself, "What's the droid's primary function?"  And, that will give  you a quick way to decide on his specialty skills.



*Quickie Droids

Attributes?  1D

One specialty skill?  13D

Two specialty skills?  7D each.  Or, 9D and 5D.

Three specialty skills?  5D each.*​


As for what the droid looks like, just describe whatever you see in your head.  Give the droid some gizmos, like a retractable buzz saw or arc welder, if you want to.  Have the droid talk in Basic, like C-3PO, or, better yet, have it communicate in machine beeps and whistles.  That way you don't even have to roleplay dialogue!  You can just respond to the players with sounds!

Even better, if you want to add a gizmo to the droid later, you can!  A droid's body can hide all sorts of stuff.  It seems like every movie, we are learning new things that R2-D2 can do:  He's got a holo projector, he can jump with this legs, he's got rocket support on his legs to fly short distances, he's got a buzz saw, an arc wielder, a fire extinguisher...etc.  If you have an inspiration for a gizmo that will help out the PCs, then you can have it pop out of a droid compartment (if the tool fits the mission the droid was designed to do).

Use these simple guidelines, and you can pop just about any droid, from the smallest floating ball to the tall walking multi-limbed loaders, in an instant.


----------



## Water Bob (May 1, 2016)

The Cost of Living in the Star Was Universe?



Here's a topic that comes up with a Star Wars game from time to time.  Many will say that keep up with character upkeep is too detailed, fussy bookkeeping, that doesn't fit the space opera atmosphere.  And, those who think that are correct.  Money rarely comes up in the movies unless its a plot point:  Luke and Ben needing to leave Tatooine in a hurry, buying passage on the Millennium Falcon, or Han needing the coin to play off Jabba the Hutt.

I've seen several gaming forums with threads asking about character upkeep, though.  And, this is in spite of the fact that it doesn't show up (to my knowledge), in any D6 Star Wars supplement (and probably in no d20, SAGA, or FFG supplement either).  This is in spite of the fact that there are prices in the game.  There are equipment and service cost charts here and there.  There are prices for most weapons and gear.  There are costs for upgrades to equipment, weapons, and vessels.  There are transit costs to book trips from world to world.  And, starships have docking and maintenance fees.

When running a campaign (probably wouldn't bother with it on a one-off adventure), I'm the type of GM that wants my PCs to spend money every so often on  generic upkeep.  I don't want a hard rule.  I don't want anything messy.  I just want a figure that I can charge the PCs every so often, especially if the PCs are not living on a ship or having a lot of their costs paid for by the Alliance because the characters are Rebels.

My suggestion:  Just use real life as your guide.  I did a quick google just now and saw that a person living in London spends $8-10 bucks a day to live there (I converted to US dollars).  That includes everything.  Rent, incidentals, bills, etc.  In the US, the number is higher (which shocked me because I thought London was an expensive place to live).  Here in the states, a person averages $22 bucks a day.

For the game, GMs wanting to apply such an expense should consider where the PCs' environment and the things that they have to pay for (do they pay rent or live on their ship?), and then assign a number of credits to have them pay ever X amount of time (a week or a month works well).  Going by those real life numbers I wrote above, somewhere between 10-20 credits per day is about right for an _average_ person.  If the character is of high or low social status, then adjust appropriately.  Just eye-ball it, and give it a quick number and move on.  Then, every X period, just go around the table and dock the players.  If once a month, at 20 credits a day, charge each character 600 credits.

Even if the players have a ship, they'll buy things that aren't in the game or roleplayed.  Hygiene enzyme pills (SW universe toothpaste without a brush!)--pop one in your mouth and feel the buzz!  Things like miscellaneous tools around the ship can be covered in this cost.  Disposable bidet (SW characters don't use toilet paper!)  Batteries for flashlights.  Chewing gum and smokes.  All this miscellaneous type stuff is covered in the upkeep charge.

Consider if the character is an alien.  Dexter Jettster, the Besalisk that owns the diner shown in Attack of the Clones, comes across to me as if he eats quite a bit.  And, some strange alien might have a specific diet that is rather hard to find and must be purchased in bulk at starports.  Some characters (Hutts come to mind) only eat the best.  Nobles, too.  Upper class senatorials.  They'll all spend more money on upkeep.




In a campaign, 600 credits a month (that's actually cheap--rent alone is probably more than that) will add up and eat into a character's pocketbook quick.  Boom, boom.  You're giving your players a real motivation to find a job....that is....adventure!  Looking at the templates in First Edition, many characters have about 1,000 credits to begin the game.  Well, they've got about two months of upkeep (maybe no time at all if they're paying rent) if they don't use some of that money to buy extra gear.  These new characters are going to need to....hire on with a crew...put a down payment with a loan shark for a used ship and start smuggling...buy passage to another world to try to join the Rebellion....etc.


----------



## Max_Killjoy (May 1, 2016)

Great thread. 

I still have several of the original books -- not only are they gaming classics, they were also RPG tomes that my dad was happy to buy for me (as opposed to that D&D stuff he'd heard _things_ about), and so I have fond memories of him driving me to bookstores as a kid to try to find those books (no Amazon or B&N online in those days).


----------



## HexMaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks [MENTION=92305]Water Bob[/MENTION] - reading this brought it all back. I had a lot of 1st Ed sourcebooks but played mainly 2nd Ed and loved it. I ran a 10 year, 50 session campaign with it and got so deep into the galaxy creation that I couldn't accept the new SW movies because they didn't fit my canon!


----------



## Water Bob (Nov 21, 2016)

HexMaker said:


> Thanks @_*Water Bob*_ - reading this brought it all back. I had a lot of 1st Ed sourcebooks but played mainly 2nd Ed and loved it. I ran a 10 year, 50 session campaign with it and got so deep into the galaxy creation that I couldn't accept the new SW movies because they didn't fit my canon!




LOL!  Sounds like my own campaign, multi-year, where one of the PCs fell to the Dark Side, was taken out of the game, then surprised everyone years later, game time, when the same PC showed up in our story as Vader's apprentice (long before the Force Unleashed).  He was named Darth Bayne, which was also before Darth Bane became a real Legacy character.

The Star Wars universe is so rich.  What a fertile place to create a story.

Fun times.


----------



## aramis erak (Nov 21, 2016)

Water Bob said:


> The Cost of Living in the Star Was Universe?
> 
> 
> I've seen several gaming forums with threads asking about character upkeep, though.  And, this is in spite of the fact that it doesn't show up (to my knowledge), in any D6 Star Wars supplement (and probably in no d20, SAGA, or FFG supplement either).  This is in spite of the fact that there are prices in the game.  There are equipment and service cost charts here and there.  There are prices for most weapons and gear.  There are costs for upgrades to equipment, weapons, and vessels.  There are transit costs to book trips from world to world.  And, starships have docking and maintenance fees.
> ...




Housing costs are on the SW Sourcebook's price tables.


----------



## X13Phantom (Nov 24, 2016)

This system was the one I ran more than any other rpg, even with all the editions it was still very easy to run


----------



## JeffB (Mar 14, 2017)

Late to the party. This is a great thread [MENTION=92305]Water Bob[/MENTION]  

By the time I got into D6, WEG had pretty much lost the license. I ran and for the most part enjoyed 2ER&E. I also owned the 1st edition book when I bought a d6 collection off ebay, but never delved into the original game and sold it. Newer is better, right?  Eventually all of my WEG collection was sold off. I loved the adventures and supplements, but d20 Star Wars, the demise of SWRPG Network,  and the prequels drove me away from Star Wars gaming a long time.

In the past couple of years we have been playing Star Wars more often and I have used some other systems (whitestar and star worlds)  but I think I'm going to pick up the original D6 version again based on this thread. Your examples/explanation of the task resolution of 1e seems to be more along the lines of what I like to run these days ..I found a copy of the 1e rules companion and rules update and even those seem to add more fiddly stuff to the action system, the force ,and starship combat that seems unnecessary, for my tastes anyway.


----------



## Water Bob (Mar 14, 2017)

JeffB said:


> I found a copy of the 1e rules companion and rules update and even those seem to add more fiddly stuff to the action system, the force ,and starship combat that seems unnecessary, for my tastes anyway.




Oh, I completely agree.  I like all editions of D6 Star Wars.  They're all great games.

But, my heart is with 1E.  No rules companion.  No rules update.  Nothing but the 1E core book.  

Man...that's a game!    Quick.  Easy.  Fun.


----------



## RedSiegfried (Mar 15, 2017)

Cool thread.  I never played SW 1E, though I have a couple of the sourcebooks.  It seems to me like the rules are a lot like the Ghostbusters RPG also by WEG, only somewhat more complex.


----------



## JeffB (Mar 15, 2017)

A couple of things I do like about 2ERE I like that I would probably keep in a 1e game

1) Wild Die. I think this helps accomplish what games like the new FFG as well as StarWorlds (apocalypse/dungeon world) do with their dice mechanics: introduce a complication/critical failure/success. I would likely just also introduce a "boon" option  for a 6 on the wild die, as an alternative to "exploding dice" , just like complications are an alternative to a dice total penalty.

2) Reactions skill totals  like Dodge, used as a substitute for the target number of the attacker, instead of adding to the TN (which iirc is a "full dodge"  which eats up your entire round of actions in 2ERE) IDK, just seems like 1e Dodge can be too good also allowing additional actions? Perhaps someone with experience can elaborate.

Otherwise, totally digging 1e 's streamlined chase/vehicle/starship mechanics from what I am reading.


----------



## Rolenet (Mar 15, 2017)

Awesome game by Costikyan.
I loved the repair/upgrade system with escalating delays.

But maybe the greatest thing were the advice! It is rare that a game provides intelligent gaming advice. This book was full of it, revolving around the notion of "have fun with it."


----------



## JeffB (Mar 15, 2017)

Rolenet said:


> Awesome game by Costikyan.
> 
> But maybe the greatest thing were the advice! It is rare that a game provides intelligent gaming advice. This book was full of it, revolving around the notion of "have fun with it."




Agreed. The WEG books I owned were really fantastic tools for teaching someone how to run a fun game, that emulates the property to a T. When I look at something like the 3e/5e DMG  or various other modern GM books I find myself saying, I would never want to be a DM if I had to use this book to learn how to run a great game. Totally uninspiring textbooks. (4e was quite a bit better for a Novice DM)


----------



## Rolenet (Mar 15, 2017)

JeffB said:


> I would never want to be a DM if I had to use this book to learn how to run a great game. Totally uninspiring textbooks. (4e was quite a bit better for a Novice DM)



A very interesting comparison. I often recommend the 4e DMG as an example of solid gaming advice, much better than most, but it's not exciting nor concise. Costikyan did a great job on these accounts, plus advice specific to the genre (notably the _In media res_ technique).
I was lucky to learn RPG with that (and Paranoia) - rather than D&D boxes.


----------



## JeffB (Mar 15, 2017)

Rolenet said:


> A very interesting comparison. I often recommend the 4e DMG as an example of solid gaming advice, much better than most, but it's not exciting nor concise. Costikyan did a great job on these accounts, plus advice specific to the genre (notably the _In media res_ technique).
> I was lucky to learn RPG with that (and Paranoia) - rather than D&D boxes.




Not that I found the 4e DMG to be the "be all, end all" , but rather it was much better than other WOTC DMGs for teaching a new brand new DM unfamiliar with D&D in any version.

That said, still doesn't hold a candle to the various WEG books, including the 2e GM handbook and core rule books.


----------



## Water Bob (Mar 15, 2017)

Rolenet said:


> Awesome game by Costikyan.
> I loved the repair/upgrade system with escalating delays.




Agreed.

Also love the combined actions rule, that can work for three stormtroopers, a band of wookiees, or a squadron of X-Wings.





> But maybe the greatest thing were the advice! It is rare that a game provides intelligent gaming advice. This book was full of it, revolving around the notion of "have fun with it."




Also agreed.  It's good stuff for a GM to read, no matter what game he runs.  IIRC, the Gamemaster packs, with the screens, were always packed full of GM goodies, from advice on how to run or create a game to quickie NPCs and such.







JeffB said:


> 1) Wild Die. I think this helps accomplish what games like the new FFG as well as StarWorlds (apocalypse/dungeon world) do with their dice mechanics: introduce a complication/critical failure/success. I would likely just also introduce a "boon" option  for a 6 on the wild die, as an alternative to "exploding dice" , just like complications are an alternative to a dice total penalty.




Sure, the Wild Die is cool  

But, I still prefer 1E basic, just the way it is written.  Adding the WD adds a whole other level of complication to the system.  Over the versions, the "complication" is played differently, too.


----------



## Water Bob (Jun 5, 2017)

*FIRST EDITION INITIATIVE*


Notice how initiative is not always needed, and how the story flows like watching a Star Wars films.  It's more of an action story, with the GM describing to you what is up on the screen, than it is a normal roleplaying game as is 2E, where initiative is rolled every round.


Detailed Example to follow.












			
				garhkal said:
			
		

> So how do you know how many actions you are going to take??





1E does use a Declaration Phase.


The GM sets the scene by describing what the characters see.


Each PC tells the GM what he's going to do (how many actions).


The GM then plays out each segement but allows the character's rolls at whatever he is doing act as the initiative roll.














*Simple Example.*


*(Situation)* Roark Garnet is on Ord Mantell.  He's a wanted man.  There are stormtroopers around every corner.  Roark walks quickly, but falls in behind other pedestrians.  The hood of his cloak is pulled over his head.  He's got to make it back to the hanger to get to his ship and get the hell off this planet.










*Round 1*


*Game Master (situation):*  You've almost made it to the docking bay.  You've come up a narrow alley.  There's a large vehicle street between you and the docking bay entrance.  Outside the door that you've got to get through, is a single stormtrooper.


*Player (declaration):*  I've got to get close to that trooper.  I'm going to secure the hood over my head and make my way across the street.  I'll angle for the trooper, but not go directly for him.  I don' want him to notice me.


*GM (Segment 1):*  Behind the screen, the GM rolls the stormtrooper's Search, which isn't improved, so he rolls PER 2D.  The GM figures that any stormtrooper will be quite wary of anybody coming up close to him, regardless of who they are.  Given the positions, it's a Very Easy 5+ roll.  


But, the Player has indicated that he's trying to approach the guy as covertly as he can.  So, the GM will have him roll his Hide skill.  He rolls 3D and gets a total of 12.


In this situation, the Hide roll acts like a Reaction Skill (but that is the only declared action this round for the character).  So, the total for the trooper to notice Roark's approach is 5 + 12 = 17.


But, the character is plainly out in the open.  The GM gives the trooper a bonus based on the situation.  If Roark were in Heavy Cover, then the trooper would suffer a +5 penalty against Roark.  So, the GM just turns this around.  Instead of giving the trooper a penalty, he gives the stormtrooper a +5 modifier to notice anyone coming up to him.  So, he throws 2D +5 looking for 17 or better.


The trooper rolls 5 + 5 = 10.  The trooper fails to notice.  *This roll is behind the GM screen.*  The player has to wait for the situation update in the next round to find out what happened (I do this a lot--rolling behind the screen--to keep the drama high.  Players wait with baited breath to see if they made whatever they attempted.)


*Note:*  I made this round to show that an Initiative roll is not always needed.  In 2E, you always roll initiative.  In 1E, many times (as shown here), you don't even need to bother with the roll!














*Round 2*


*GM (situation):*  With a tug pulling the hood firmly over your head, you step out of the alley.  Beings walk by.  There is traffic on the street.  The trooper is casually scanning the roadway and your side of the street, but his stance tells you that he is not alerted.  He's probably bored.


You see your moment in the traffic.  Off the curb you go.  There's a slow droid in front of you, but you swing around him.


Your head is cocked to your left.  You don't let the trooper out of your sight.  Sweat starts to run down the side of your cheek.


_(Dramatically - pull your players into the movie!)_ You reach the middle of the road--the median.  A bunch of beings are clumped there.  You stand, waiting to make it across the other side of the road.  Is that trooper looking at you?  He's definitely looking this way.  It's hard to tell in those white skull masks.


Beings start to move.  Three short, blue furred squibbs run by you on your right.  One of them bumps you and never says a word.  You can smell their hairy stink.


You're in the roadway now, and that trooper seems to be tracking you.  His demeanor hasn't changed, but his head is turning.  Is it you?  Or maybe the fast moving squibbs caught his attention this way?


As you step on the curb of the far side of the road, your direct line of sight with the trooper is blocked.  I huge Herglic steps up from your left.  You can't see around him.


You slow your pace, just to get a glimpse.  Yes!  The trooper is looking away now, to his right, down the far roadway.


This is it!  You step behind the Herglic again, then to the huge hulk's right.  You use the Herglic as "cover" to get up to the trooper.  


Then, you're between the Herglic and the wall, right up on the trooper.


What do you want to do?






*P: (declaration)*  I did it?  I did it!  Man, I was sweating it! 


OK, I'm right up on him?  Yeah, that's it.  I'm going to chop him as hard as I can right in the windpipe, between his helm and armor.  I want to knock this guy out.






*GM:*  You've set up an ambush, and so you get a Surprise Segment.  The Trooper cannot dodge this blow, so give it all you got.


*P: (Revised Declaration)*  In that case, I'm going to hit the guy three times.  (The player is revising his declaration, which is OK, as long as the first action segment hasn't started).






*GM  (Surprise Segment):*  Roark has Brawling 4D, which is reduced to 2D due to the multiple actions.


_Surprise Segment Attack:_  Brawling 2D getting an 4.  Difficulty for Hand attacks is 5+.






*GM  (Segment 2 - Situation):*  The trooper turns suddenly towards you just as you swing!  Your quick movement startled him!  You've got both your hands locked together, and you swing with all your might!  But, you connect with the side of the trooper's helmet, about where his ear will be.  SLAM!  Your hands slap against the polymer and bounce off!


*Note:*  I will sometimes describe a miss as a hit with no damage as, in this situation, I find it hard for a person to miss a blow when he's standing right next to his target.  Roark hit, as I describe it, even though the dice attack says he missed.  It's just that Roarks didn't damage his target.


*GM  (Declaration for the Trooper--this is segment 1 for him):*  The trooper, his blaster rifle already in his hands, uses it like a bar and slams it up toward your face!


*P  (Reaction):*  I desperately need to parry!  But, that will reduce my attacks to 1D.  I've got to damage this guy, or he's got me.  I'm going to risk it and not parry.  Instead, I'll just have to hope I take him out with my second blow first! I'm going to grab his shoulder and shove down while I'm kneeing him in the abdomen!


Brawling is reduced to 2D.  I need 5+ to hit.  Roll:  6!






*NOTE:  1E INITIATIVE:* Here we have our first initiative situation.  The Trooper has his hands on each side of his blaster rifle, and using it like a club (which is the damage I will use if he hits), he's slamming his attacker in the face!


Note how it doesn't matter who rolls first.






*GM:*  Again, behind the screen, the GM rolls the Troopers attack.  The trooper has Brawling 3D, and he's only doing the one action.  So, we throw the full 3D, trying to roll higher than Roark's attack of 6.


Roll 3D:  10!






*INITIATIVE RESULTS:*  So, what happened?  The trooper was able to shove his rifle into his attacker's face before Roark struck.


*This means that Roark's attack was aborted as he was attempting it.  The trooper struck first, and any hit that is successful automatically stuns the target or worse.*


Behind the screen, the GM rolls damage.  Club damage is STR + 1D.  That's 3D damage.  3D:  10 (again!)


Out in the open, the player rolls Roark's defense, which is his STR 3D.  3D:  7.


This means Roark takes a Wound to the face.  *And, he loses his actions for the rest of the round.*


----------



## Water Bob (Jun 5, 2017)

*ROUND 3.*

*GM (Situation):*  You move in to knee the trooper in the gut, but he's too fast for you.  You didn't even see it coming.  The guy is highly trained, and he moved like a cat!

He had something in his hands--what was it?  You're too groggy to think!  All you saw was this piece of black pipe that the trooper used to shove into your face!  Did he break your cheekbone?  Your head went backwards.  Your body went limp.  Fire broke out on your face!

You went down.

And now, you're on your back, coughing, blinking your watering eyes.  You've got blood free flowing out of your nose.

The trooper shouldered his weapon and stands astride your feet, blaster rifle at the ready, pointing directly at you, point blank range.

As you blink and cough and hurt, you suck in air to breath through your mouth because your nose isn't working.

And, you hear his mechanical voice say, "(click)Stay down!  Don't move!(click)"

What do you want to do?





*P (Declaration):*  He's straddling me?  I'm going to kick up, with all my might, right in his manhood!

*GM (Declaration):*  He fires. Twice.

*P (Reaction):*  I'll roll out of the way and Dodge that fire!



*NOTE:*  No initiative needed here.  The trooper is firing, -1D for two actions, and +5 for a prone target.

Roark is Dodging, rolling out of the way, rolling his full 4D+1 Dodge.  But, he's wounded, so he has a -1D. He rolls 3D +1:  a total of 5!  (I really rolled that!  1, 2, 1  + 1 = 5!  Wow!)

So, the trooper needs a total of 10+ to hit.  Trooper has Blaster 3D, -1D for multi-actions, +5 for prone.  Rolls 2D +5.  13!



*GM (Segment 2 - Situation):*  Let's figure damage.  The rifle does 5D damage.  Roark throw STR 3D.  

Rifle 5D:  24!  Wow!  This trooper is on fire!  (I've been rolling real dice--it makes it interesting for me to write this as I don't know what the outcome will be).

*P:*  I've got to blow my Force Point!  I should have used it on the Dodge!

Roark 6D:  18.  

That means, even with the Force Point, that Roark takes another Wound.  This means that Roark is Incapacitated.

*The Force Was Not With Him.  (And, Roark should have used the Force Point on the Dodge, ensuring that he wouldn't get hit.  This shows the perils of waiting too long to use your FP.)*



*GM:*  You start to move, but you're hurt.  You can barely see!  You're much slower than what was in your mind.

As soon as you twitch, the stormtrooper fires.  The bright fire erupting from his weapon burn your retinas.  You made about a quarter flip when the bolt caught you in the right arm.  It blew a hole through your jacket and shirt and tore out a large chunk of your bicep.  

Your entire body lurched, like you had been stabbed with electricity.

Then, the lights went out.

Good night, Martha!

The trooper kicks you in the back, a blow that flops you on your face in the gutter.  "(click)This is TC1875 at Docking Bay 12.  I've got a pick up.  It's probably that Rebel scum that hit the alert this morning.  Come get him before he bleeds to death all over the walk way,(click)" says the trooper, but you don't hear it.



*Note:*  In that entire combat, Initiative was not used at every instance.  It was only used when needed.


----------



## Palmetto Swamp Fox (Jul 31, 2017)

I feel ya. The West End Games System was good but the D6 needed more. But I look through my WEG books often with fond memories (I own every book). The days of the early to mid 90s were awesome and my players went on every conceivable scenario. I remember walking into Walden Books in 1987 and seeing the Core Rule Book and knowing that it was going to be good.


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 1, 2017)

Palmetto Swamp Fox said:


> The West End Games System was good but the D6 needed more.




What do you think it needed?


----------



## Palmetto Swamp Fox (Aug 1, 2017)

Water Bob said:


> What do you think it needed?




My players and I agreed it need an XP based class system and a simpler combat system (too many D6s).

One GREAT thing was the skills were directly related to the attribute. Something most RPGs missed big time. We played several ROGs and each of us ran one. My buddy Travis ran RIFTS and I always hated Palladium's skills. So unrealistic.

Luckily Star Wars Saga Ed solved these problems.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 1, 2017)

Palmetto Swamp Fox said:


> My players and I agreed it need an XP based class system and a simpler combat system (too many D6s).
> 
> One GREAT thing was the skills were directly related to the attribute. Something most RPGs missed big time. We played several ROGs and each of us ran one. My buddy Travis ran RIFTS and I always hated Palladium's skills. So unrealistic.
> 
> ...




As for the too many D6's, you probably didn't play First Edition.  The dice bloat come with Second Edition, with its Skill Specialization, Character Points, and such.  With First Edition, players typically throw 2-4 dice, tops.

I'll have to disagree with you on the class based XP system.  There's d20 Star Wars for that.


----------



## Palmetto Swamp Fox (Aug 1, 2017)

Water Bob said:


> As for the too many D6's, you probably didn't play First Edition.  The dice bloat come with Second Edition, with its Skill Specialization, Character Points, and such.  With First Edition, players typically throw 2-4 dice, tops.
> 
> I'll have to disagree with you on the class based XP system.  There's d20 Star Wars for that.




I played first edition alright. Right from the start in '87. Character points were part of the first edition in fact. And yes the skill spec increased it that is for sure. D20 Star Wars suck. Like all 3.5 edition games it suffered from too much detail and satay overload.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 1, 2017)

Palmetto Swamp Fox said:


> I played first edition alright. Right from the start in '87. Character points were part of the first edition in fact. And yes the skill spec increased it that is for sure. D20 Star Wars suck. Like all 3.5 edition games it suffered from too much detail and satay overload.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app




Your memory is foggy.  Character Points did not enter the game until Second Edition.  You might be thinking of Force Points, which a character starts the game with only a few and never has a lot of them.

With First Edition, a character throws only the dice he has in a skill.  And, since most players try to pull of as many actions as they can in a round, the number of dice thrown is, as I said, 2-4 dice, on average, with 1E.


----------



## Palmetto Swamp Fox (Aug 1, 2017)

Water Bob said:


> Your memory is foggy.  Character Points did not enter the game until Second Edition.  You might be thinking of Force Points, which a character starts the game with only a few and never has a lot of them.
> 
> With First Edition, a character throws only the dice he has in a skill.  And, since most players try to pull of as many actions as they can in a round, the number of dice thrown is, as I said, 2-4 dice, on average, with 1E.




You want to know something? Being over forty sucks! I was thinking "No am sure character points  were still used as dice modifiers in first edition". So I took the book off my shelf and search. Indeed you were right. 

As for the dice I allowed my players more dice than average character creation. In fact to solve the "class" problem, I created a template that had trained skills. So you automatically received more than average skills. I got the idea when I saw the average template for a rebel soldier in the Rebel Sourcebook. So my players were throwing 5-12 dice. But we were young. This started in Jr High and lasted through to college. In fact the first time I ran a game I had no idea what I was doing and a player had a blaster skill of twenty two dice. Oh man we got real good at adding that is for sure.

WEG Star Wars was so good. If Saga hadn't come around I would have started my campaign back with that instead of D20.




Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 1, 2017)

Palmetto Swamp Fox said:


> You want to know something? Being over forty sucks!




Brother, I hear ya.





> As for the dice I allowed my players more dice than average character creation. In fact to solve the "class" problem, I created a template that had trained skills. So you automatically received more than average skills. I got the idea when I saw the average template for a rebel soldier in the Rebel Sourcebook. So my players were throwing 5-12 dice.




Respectfully, it sounds as if you created your own problem.  Had you played core 1E, then one of your problems with the game (too many dice) would have never existed.

As for an experience system, the game does have that.  No character levels, but every adventure, a character gets skill points (depending on how well the character does in the adventures in the GM's estimation).  Those points are used to build the skill levels.  So, the better the character is in an adventure, the higher and better his skills improve, and the more new skills he gets.





As for a Class Based system--

Most SW fans balk at the idea of playing SW with a class based game.  I'm sure that d20 and SAGA SW solved the issue (I never played those games except on the computer with Knights of the Old Republic), but the biggest complaint is Luke's attack on the Death Star.  Luke is obviously a 1st level character.  How could he have out piloted and delivered the final blow to the Empire the way he did as a 1st level character?

With D6 SW, it's easily answered.  Luke gets as many dice at character creation as any other player character and, as a hero, more than your standard NPC.  When Luke took his shot,, he used a Force Point, doubling all his codes, using the Force to help him deliver those proton torpedoes.

It's a lot harder to show how Luke pulled off what he did with a 1st level character in a class based game.  I'm not just talking about the actual attack that brings down the Death Star, but the entire engagement.  It was extremely dangerous going against the DS, and the Rebel Death Rate proves that.  There were only a handful of survivors.  The way D6 creates characters seems to make a lot more sense for this universe, where a class based system makes more sense for a universe like Lord of the Rings.


----------



## aramis erak (Aug 1, 2017)

Water Bob said:


> Your memory is foggy.  Character Points did not enter the game until Second Edition.  You might be thinking of Force Points, which a character starts the game with only a few and never has a lot of them.
> 
> With First Edition, a character throws only the dice he has in a skill.  And, since most players try to pull of as many actions as they can in a round, the number of dice thrown is, as I said, 2-4 dice, on average, with 1E.




Unless he's piloting a ship or firing ship's guns. And characters were able to increase skills with experience... My first ed games routinely wound up with 10+ dice on ship combat rolls. 6-8d skills and 3-6 d fire control (especially after using experience to raise the ship's, as was permitted.)

The person misremembering is YOU, Bob.


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 2, 2017)

aramis erak said:


> Unless he's piloting a ship or firing ship's guns. And characters were able to increase skills with experience... My first ed games routinely wound up with 10+ dice on ship combat rolls. 6-8d skills and 3-6 d fire control (especially after using experience to raise the ship's, as was permitted.)
> 
> The person misremembering is YOU, Bob.




Well, lets test it, then.

Take the sample character, Roark Garnet, from page 8 of the 1E core rulebook.  He's a Smuggler, so we'll throw him in the Stock Light Freighter, from page 56.

Roark has not improved Starship Gunnery, so he uses his Mechanical Skill.  That's 3D+2.

Fire Control on the Stock Light Freighter is 2D.  So, Roark uses 5D+2 on a single shot.  4D+2 on a two shots.  3D+2 on three shots.

That's no where near 10D.  In fact, it is more like what I said.





Roark's has Starship Piloting 5D+2

The Stock Light Freighter has Maneuverability 0D.

So, again, Roark is throwing about what I said.  5D+2 on his piloting checks, if he does nothing else in the round, like operate the shields.

No where near 10D.




That's a basic character, straight out of chargen, with basic equipment.

Let's go the other route and look at a hero--one of the best in the entire Galaxy, Han Solo.

Han does have 9D Starship Gunnery.  And, the Falcon's Fire Control on the Quaddies are 3D.  So, he starts at 11D.

And Han, being one of the best pilots in the entire Galaxy, has Starship Piloting 10D.  The Falcon has Manuervability 1D.  Thus, Han is also throwing 11D for his piloting.





Therefore, the characters in your game, Wil, must have had some incredible bonuses to get skills as high as the Star Wars heroes.

But, playing the game out of the box, is exactly as I said.

My memory of the game is fine.  It is YOU, aramis erik, that must have been very liberal with the Skill Points, growing your PCs to be equal to that of Luke, Leia, Han, Chewie, and Darth Vader so that you remember their skill rolls to be routinely as high as you said they were.

With Second Edition, with its dice bloat, you are probably correct in what you say.  But, not for First Edition, if played as written.


----------



## aramis erak (Aug 5, 2017)

deleting somewhat hostile post


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 5, 2017)

aramis erak said:


> deleting somewhat hostile post




Thank you.  I do get tired of the heated debate with you.  Here's to hoping that we can just respect each other as gamers in the future.


----------



## Palmetto Swamp Fox (Aug 5, 2017)

Water Bob said:


> Well, lets test it, then.
> 
> Take the sample character, Roark Garnet, from page 8 of the 1E core rulebook.  He's a Smuggler, so we'll throw him in the Stock Light Freighter, from page 56.
> 
> ...




Bob, I was the one that gave the extra dice in creation not Aramis Erik. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 5, 2017)

Palmetto Swamp Fox said:


> Bob, I was the one that gave the extra dice in creation not Aramis Erik.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app




I know. Aramis Erik and I have a long history of heated debate.  Below your post, Aramis supported your contention that First Edition uses a lot more dice than it does RAW.  I responded with an example right out of the book to show that he was incorrect.


----------



## Palmetto Swamp Fox (Aug 5, 2017)

Water Bob said:


> I know. Aramis Erik and I have a long history of heated debate.  Below your post, Aramis supported your contention that First Edition uses a lot more dice than it does RAW.  I responded with an example right out of the book to show that he was incorrect.








Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Palmetto Swamp Fox (Aug 5, 2017)

Palmetto Swamp Fox said:


> Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app




Okay got ya. Thanks for the conversation and trip down memory lane. As I said I ran first edition from 87-2000. I was so in-tune with the game I was coming up with skills and ideas I saw published in later editions. I always wanted to work for West End Games. In 2014 I got to speak with Bill Slavicsek about his time on the game. Such an honor.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 5, 2017)

Palmetto Swamp Fox said:


> Okay got ya. Thanks for the conversation and trip down memory lane. As I said I ran first edition from 87-2000. I was so in-tune with the game I was coming up with skills and ideas I saw published in later editions. I always wanted to work for West End Games. In 2014 I got to speak with Bill Slavicsek about his time on the game. Such an honor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app




It's an amazing game.  And, just for clarity, I love all editions of D6 Star Wars.  I do feel that First Edition is a slightly different game than what came later, but I like all editions.

In my old age, simple appeals to me.  Which is why I like First Edition Star Wars so much.  The later editions of D6 made the rule set more crunchy.  I'm into slam-bam-thank-you-ma'am swashbuckling Star Wars action, which First Edition delivers in spades.


----------



## aramis erak (Aug 5, 2017)

Water Bob said:


> Thank you.  I do get tired of the heated debate with you.  Here's to hoping that we can just respect each other as gamers in the future.




Not possible - You've *earned* my profound disrespect. On the other hand, I try to avoid posts that are directly accusatory. I owe you an apology for the tone - but NOT the other content - of my previous two posts. So, in a more civil tone - not out of respect for you, but out of general civility.

1E Benchmarks - core plus SWSB.
Max Starting Skill: 6D for humans; a couple species can exceed this, but not in the relevant skills for stacking.
Fire Control:  up to 3D (A-Wing, X-Wing, Millenium Falcon)
Speed: up to 6D (A-Wing)
Handling: up to 4D (A-Wing)

As for Skill Points (Core Rules, page 94) 3-10 per adventure, with an expected of 3-5 per session, as most of the published adventures are 1-3 sessions long in play...  Assuming 3 per session - it's only 6 sessions to be able to add a die to a max starting skill... if you want to.

And that's before the  rules for increasing the ratings on ships. SW Rules Companion page 26. It's only 18 SP to raise a 3D Fire Control to 4D. (Dice+3 SP per +0D+1)

All first ed sources. 

I've run a bunch of Star Wars - few players  take more than 1-2 actions per round (in either edition) in combat unless they seriously outclass the opponents. (Given that typical fighter pilots are supposed to be 4D skill... that's 7-9 dice while moving and shooting); ganging up and multiple shots can remove the protection of the typical tie's 4D Piloting + 2D Maneuver - but most players I've run the game for won't take multiple shots which leave them less than 3D over... They might take a close-shoot-open, however, when they can control the range to prevent getting shot - losing 2d per roll... or blow a force point at a key moment to turn a battle with 6 shots at 5D or more each.

In a longer running game (6 months or so of weekly sessions) it's pretty easy for key skills to go up to 7D or even 8D; given my sessions tended to be 6 hours, rather than the typical 3-4, I awarded typically 6-10 per session; in 6 months, all three PC's gunnery was over 6D, as was the ship's fire control on their YT-1300's top gun...

I've seen that effect over 7 different campaigns, 2 of them prior to 2E being released, one of them 1E+RC after 2E was released.


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 5, 2017)

aramis erak said:


> Not possible - You've *earned* my profound disrespect. .




Well, so much for that olive branch.

You have legions of people who can't stand you and are only nice to you because of the big stick you wield on that other forum.  

But, I decline to get further into this.

I've proven my point about First Edition D6 SW above.


----------



## Palmetto Swamp Fox (Aug 5, 2017)

Water Bob said:


> It's an amazing game.  And, just for clarity, I love all editions of D6 Star Wars.  I do feel that First Edition is a slightly different game than what came later, but I like all editions.
> 
> In my old age, simple appeals to me.  Which is why I like First Edition Star Wars so much.  The later editions of D6 made the rule set more crunchy.  I'm into slam-bam-thank-you-ma'am swashbuckling Star Wars action, which First Edition delivers in spades.




OMG I know right? RPGs got soooo complicated. Like DnD 3.x a great system but way to detailed. I settled with Saga because it gave the ease of dice rolling that D20 3.x gave with the feel of the rules WEG gave. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 6, 2017)

Palmetto Swamp Fox said:


> OMG I know right? RPGs got soooo complicated. Like DnD 3.x a great system but way to detailed. I settled with Saga because it gave the ease of dice rolling that D20 3.x gave with the feel of the rules WEG gave.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app




I have a love/hate relationship with d20 games.  It's fun from a player's POV, I get that.  It's fun to go up a level and get more hit points, Feats, skill points, and special abilities.  But, from the GM's pov, the system requires a lot of work.  It's certainly not like 1E D6 Star Wars, where, if I need an NPC on the spot, I can just decide that the character has, say, 3D in the relevant attribute and 5D in the skill, and be done with it.


----------



## Palmetto Swamp Fox (Aug 6, 2017)

Water Bob said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with d20 games.  It's fun from a player's POV, I get that.  It's fun to go up a level and get more hit points, Feats, skill points, and special abilities.  But, from the GM's pov, the system requires a lot of work.  It's certainly not like 1E D6 Star Wars, where, if I need an NPC on the spot, I can just decide that the character has, say, 3D in the relevant attribute and 5D in the skill, and be done with it.




Yes the instant factor of D6 was quiet nice with D20 and it's evolutions made me plan more and have stock stats on hand I could just say this is a thug or this is a soldier or security or whatever I needed them to be. Just generic stat blocks ahead of time 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 17, 2017)

More D6 Star Wars goodness, by one of the game's original designers.

CLICK HERE FOR ERIC TRAUTMANN'S PAGE



GALAXY GUIDE 13:  ROGUE ONE


----------



## Palmetto Swamp Fox (Aug 17, 2017)

Water Bob said:


> More D6 Star Wars goodness, by one of the game's original designers.
> 
> CLICK HERE FOR ERIC TRAUTMANN'S PAGE
> 
> ...




That is awesome Bob! The episode guide link has been removed though 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 17, 2017)

Palmetto Swamp Fox said:


> That is awesome Bob! The episode guide link has been removed though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app




The link above still works for me!

Try this link:  CLICK HERE.


----------



## Palmetto Swamp Fox (Aug 17, 2017)

Water Bob said:


> The link above still works for me!
> 
> Try this link:  CLICK HERE.




That one worked. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 18, 2017)

*THE CORE FIRST EDITION GAME*

In my opinion, you can get away with playing Star Wars just using the First Edition Core Rulebook, but you'll be making up the stats for 99% of the vehicles, starships, droids, and characters that you will want to use in your game.  That's why I think the Star Wars sourcebook is a necessary Core component to the game.

The very least that you'll want to get (to play First Edition) is the *Core Rulebook + SW Sourcebook* combo.





Now, I'll go a step further than that.  I would say that the complete, basic core rules and background material are provided in four books:  You need the two books above, the Core Rulebook + the SW Sourcebook.  And, you need the The Imperial Sourcebook and the Rebel Alliance Sourcebook.

*Star Wars Roleplaying Game + Star Wars Sourcebook + The Imperial Sourcebook + The Rebel Alliance Sourcebook.*​
These four books complete the core rules of the First Edition game, which is set in the years just after the Death Star is destroyed at the Battle of Yavin and the events that occur in The Empire Strikes Back.  Later, the official game focus was expanded to include the entire trilogy period, and in Second Edition, the game added a new time period in which to play:  The New Republic (which is now considered Legacy--the game followed the continued adventures of Luke, Leia and Han during the post-Jedi comics, novels, and computer games.)

The game is easily adaptable to any Star Wars period, though.

*A note on Second Edition:*  First Edition D6 SW is about 95% compatible with Second Edition.  Second Edition stat blocks are much longer, so there's stuff that you will not use in a 1E game.  And, there are a few things, like the concept of Speed Dice, that are replaced in 2E.  You'll need to convert if using a 2E supplement with 1E.  But, I will say the conversion is minimal, and I would not hesitate to use a 2E supplement in any 1E game.  In most ways, the games are identical--you just get more specifics with 2E.











*ADVENTURES AND SUPPLEMENTS*

WEG published a ton of adventures, and I think they're all quite good.  WEG also had a policy to put an adventure in every supplement they publish.  So, most supplments do have a short adventure in them.  The Core Rulebook has two adventures.  One is a Solo adventure designed to help you learn to use the rules and play the game.  The second one is a short adventure that you can use as a starting point for a campaign.  It's an adventure where new rebel recruits are thrown together in the face of Imperial attack, so it throws a wide selection of characters together and right into the blaster-firing action.

Besides the four books above, the supplements that I would recommend are:

--  Any WEG SW adventure that interests you.

--  *Cracken's Rebel Field Guide*, which is great if playing with a group of Rebels that are under-funded and under-equipped.  Lots of useful misc. rules, too.

--  *Death Star Technical Companion*, which is a good DM book that helps give that Star Wars feel to Imperial installations.  Lots of useful modular maps and room descriptions that you can drop into a game anywhere.

--  *Wanted by Cracken*, full of bad-guy NPCs and criminal organizations.  Good GM book as it as baddies that you can use to face the Rebel PCs.  Also good for a bounty hunter based game.

-- * Galaxy Guide 4: Alien Races*, full of alien races that a GM can use in his game, or a player can use as his PC.

-- * Galaxy Guide 9: Fragments from the Rim*, is an excellent book full of miscellaneous stuff a GM can use in his game.  Primarily meant for the GM.

-- * Galaxy Guide 11: Criminal Organizations*, another good GM book full of adversaries for the player characters.

--  *Galaxy Guide 12: Aliens - Enemies and Allies*, another book of aliens for use as NPCs or PC, because this is Star Wars, and you can never get enough strange aliens into your game.

--  *Alien Encounters*, this is a large book of aliens, and it includes an alien creation system.  If  you only get one book that focuses on aliens, this is the one to get.  Use the aliens as NPCs or PCs in your game.

--  *The Planets Collection*, is a compendum of three previous supplements.  It is a collection of worlds that a GM can use to populate his Star Wars universe.  Complete world descriptions.  World map.  And, interesting notes, including new alien races.

-- * Shadows of the Empire: Planets Guide*, more planets for you to use in your game.  These worlds were all mentioned in the Shadows of the Empire story.

--  *Creatures of the Galaxy*, is an excellent book that will help the GM add creatures to his game (so that he's not using the Rancor or Mynocks over and over).

-- * Cracken's Rebel Operatives*, meant for the GM, this is an NPC book that a GM can use to populate his game.

--  *Galladium's Fantastic Technology: Guns and Gear*, one of the two books solely devoted to gear.

--  *Gundark's Fantastic Technology: Personal Gear*, is the second book devoted entirely to gear.

--  *Platt's Starport Guide*, excellent book focusing on starports and starship operations and procedures & licenses.  Includes an interesting look at some well-known ports, like Kuat.

--  *Alliance Intelligence Reports*, meant for the GM, this is another good book with droids and NPCs that a GM can use to populate his Rebel based game.

--  *Rules of Engagement: The Rebel SpecForce Handbook*, a great book to use if you want to move beyond the typical Rebel to a more specialized, better equipped force.  For example, this book would be useful for a GM who wanted to play the Rogue One storyline in his game.  There are some intriguing combat rules and encumbrance rules in this sourcebook.

-- * Cynabar's Fantastic Technology: Droids*, the First Edition Core Rulebook as a quick-n-easy system for creating droids in seconds.  If you get into droids, and you want some crunchy, detailed rules for their creation, then this is the supplement to get.  Also includes several examples of new droids to use in a game.

--  *Cracken's Threat Dossier*, full of game data for people, places, ships, and technology featured in some of the later Star Wars novels that were being published in the 1990's.

--  *Stock Ships*, is a collection of freighters for use in your game, each complete with deckplans.

--  *Wretched Hives of Scum and Villainy,* details eight establishments that a GM can drop into his game when needed.  The write-up are long and detailed.  Maps provided.

-- * Hideouts and Strongholds*, provides the GM with ready-made bases and safe houses for Rebel PCs.







*OTHER STUFF*

WEG published a ton of other stuff for the D6 Star Wars RPG.  What I focus on above is what might interest a GM running a standard game with a group of Rebels scratching out an existence, fighting the Imperials tooth-n-nail in any way they can.  If you want to run a different type of game, there's probably a supplement to support that endeavor.

For example, if you want to run a game that focuses on bounty hunters, then you'll want to get *No Disintegrations*.  If you want to focus on smugglers, then you will want to get *Galaxy Guide 6: Tramp Freighters.*  If you've just read Brian Daley's Han Solo trilogy, and you think the setting for those books would be an interesting area of the universe in which to set your campaign, then you'll want to get the *Han Solo and the Corporate Sector Sourcebook*.  If you want to set your game on Tatooine, then you should look at the adventure, *Tatooine Manhunt,* plus *Galaxy Guide 1: A New Hope*, and* Galaxy Guide 7: Mos Eisley*.  There are tons more, but you get the idea.

The Gamemaster Screen sets are all good buys.  They come lots of good extras--and some excellent advice for GMs, both seasoned and newbie, in running Star Wars adventures.

There are also plenty of setting supplements, from single worlds, like* Goroth - Slave of the Empire* or *The Black Sands of Socorro*, to novel based settings, like the *Truce At Bakura Sourcebook,* *Shadows of the Empire Sourcebook*, or the *Thrawn Trilogy Sourcebook*.  There are even sources for entire sectors of space, like Flashpoint! Brak Sector and *The Player's Guide to Tapani.*

And, there is much, much more.









*THE STAR WARS COMICS*

I want to mention these because they can be an excellent source for game session ideas even if you are not a comics reader.  There are tons and tons of Star Wars comics out there, primarily published by Marvel (today and in the 70's & 80's, and by Dark Horse from the 90's to just a few years ago).  Not only are a lot of them excellent Star Wars reads, but plenty of them are ripe for conversion into an adventure for your players.


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 19, 2017)

Found This.  A fan doc with some Armor Types.

ARMOR


----------



## Jacob Lewis (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you for this. This is an excellent introduction to a game system I have never known much about but heard many good things from a very passionate fan-base. Being an avid fan of the Narrative system produce by FFG, I can actually see some of the influences from this system, which has inarguably influenced the whole of the Star Wars millieau. I will definitely look into purchasing the commerative reprint because of this. Thank you again for the effort and sharing your passion for this inspiring system!


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 24, 2017)

The first page of the Sourcebook has a title crawl similar to those at the start of the films.  It says....



> *A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...
> 
> A great Rebellion burns across the vast
> reaches of space.  It is a Rebellion against
> ...






I loved it when I first read it, and I love it today.  I've used it before, in my games.  At the start of a new campaign, I'd print this out, all doctored up to look like the title scrawl on a movie, and hand it to my players.


----------



## Water Bob (Jul 8, 2018)

Just FYI - There is a new site focused on D6 Star Wars.

Beggar's Canyon


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 10, 2018)

Water Bob said:


> Just FYI - There is a new site focused on D6 Star Wars.
> 
> Beggar's Canyon




FYI, this is a good board.  If you are interested in Star Wars, then come join us.  I see the board is growing, and I like it tons more than the Rancor Pit with its new owner.

C'mon!


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 11, 2018)

Still play this on occasion.

Its good.


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 12, 2018)

These are two new adventures, originally created for FFG, converted to D6.  Since the conversion was done by the REUP team, the adventures are probably meant for 2E SW D6.  But, heck, that's a very easy convert to 1E SW D6.  A tweak here.  A change there.  Add in Speed Codes.  Viola!  A brand new 1E Star Wars adventure!

CLICK HERE TO SEE ADVENTURES ON DROP BOX


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 12, 2018)

You don't see these very often anymore--a personal web site devoted to gaming.  I stumbled across this.  It's a site dedicated to a personal D6 Star Wars campaign.  There's lots of stuff on the site to mine for your own game.

ADVENTURES IN THE NEW REPUBLIC


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 12, 2018)

ADVENTURE JOURNAL VOL. 1 NO. 1



ADVENTURE JOURNAL VOL. 1 NO. 2


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 12, 2018)

A site dedicated to d20 --> D6 conversions.

THE REBELLION


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 17, 2018)

Fan Made.

SCAVENGER'S HANDBOOK


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 17, 2018)

GALAXY GUIDE 16:  THE OLD REPUBLIC


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 17, 2018)

GALAXY GUIDE 15:  ATTACK OF THE CLONES


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 19, 2018)

The 1E D6 Star Wars game has three rule versions.

*First.* There's the 1E Core rules, as described in the Core Rulebook.

*Second.* There is the Rules Upgrade. This was a four page set of additional rules that came with all 1E materials in the early days. You can view those four pages HERE or EVEN HERE.

*Third.* There is the Rules Companion. This book of supplemental rules came out during the 1E run, and once it did, the Rules Upgrade was no longer included with 1E purchases. This supplement included and expanded upon the Rules Upgrade.













What this post is about is:



*The Rules Upgrade*

*...from the perspective of a GM who loves vanilla 1E, Core Rulebook style.*



(Refer to the Rules Upgrade via one of the links provided above.)

*DIFFICULTY NUMBERS*

Sure!  Use it!  But, it's not really a rule change, per se.  It's already in the 1E core rulebook but just not spelled out so clearly.  There are optional modifiers charts at the back of the book that suggest changing difficulty for this and that.  It's the same thing for the GM to modify difficulty for various reasons.



*REVISED COMBAT SEQUENCE*

From a pure 1E Core Rulebook perspective, this revised sequence is inferior to the original.  First, the sequence requires that Reaction skills are declared and rolled at the start of the round, before any actions are resolved.  This puts a straight jacket on the easy flow of actions in the very cinematic core rulebook combat sequence.  It focuses the game more on dice rolls and less on incredible Space Opera action as described by the GM.  In 1E Core, reaction rolls are never declared.  A character can use them to "react" to another character trying to harm him.  It's up to the player to use a reaction roll, and he doesn't have to decide until he's shot at--this is information that the attacker should not already know (as he does with this revised system).

Second, the revised combat sequence brings to the game the idea of Haste (which is elaborated upon in the Rules Companion).  I have never liked the Haste concept as I think it just brings some chunkiness to a swift and clean system, mucking up the works for no real gain.

Third--and I really dislike this--the revised combat system, the damage roll from a hit is separated from the action roll that achieved the hit.  This means that all actions in a segment take place, and if a blaster hit is scored on an enemy, the attacker must wait to roll damage after all characters in the combat round have rolled their actions.  Then, you go back to the attacker that scored a hit and roll damage.  So, if a character is hit, he still gets to perform his actions--all damage is rolled at the end of the sequence.  I find this very unwieldy in a game and proof that upgrade rules are not always better rules.

Fourth, under 1E Combat, if a character is hit, the minimum that will happen to him is that he is stunned.  That means that he will lose all his actions for the round if he has not yet acted.  The hidden benefit to this is that this simple rule makes complicated combats very easy.  The blaster bolts start flying, and early on, when people get hit, they can no longer act--thus the combat is streamlined.  The new Upgrade Rules, where damage is considered last in a segment, keeps complicated combats rather complicated--because all combatants still act, no matter what, in that combat segment.

*NOTE:*  That the Upgrade Rules also introduce two versions of Dodge:  The Combat Dodge and the Full Dodge.   The Combat Dodge is a roll of just the Dodge skill.  The Full Dodge is what a dodge is in the 1E Core rulebook:  You roll your Dodge and add it to the difficulty to hit you.  Again, I think this is unnecessary and just complicates a fast moving game.  

In 1E, the Dodge (called a Full Dodge in the upgraded sequence) is a powerful defense.  It is what keeps the heroes alive.  But, the 1E Core Dodge is only good for one segment.  As with all multiple skill use, it degrades every time it is used.  This, a player will have to balance that fact with skill use to keep his character safe.

And, the way it is used in 1E makes it not necessary to have to fiddle with Character Points (from 2E).  The Dodge is weakened with the other options in the Rules Upgrade, which creates the need for Character Points.  Simplicity is degraded, and the crunch feeds upon itself.  Rules beget more rules.  I prefer the quick, sleek fun of core 1E, unburdened by all this unnecessary extra.

*More Complication:*  Look at the combat example given in the Rules Upgrade.  It's just, flat-out, more complicated than that used in Core 1E.  And, for what gain?



*COMBINED ACTIONS*

This is an interesting rule.  It allows higher blaster attack values at the cost of lower damage rolls.  For example, if two Stormtroopers roll an attack a the same target, both roll 3D for the attack.  If a hit is scored, the blaster rifles do 5D damage.

This means that either trooper can roll a maximum of 18, and the damage potential for both hits is 5D twice.

With the combined action rule, you use the highest die code for the base then add +1 pip for every die code used in support.  In the above example, the roll would be 3D +3. Now, the maximum roll is 21, and the average roll is skewed up 3 points to 13.  Damage, though, is for the single weapon.  So the likelihood of hitting increases, but damage remains with a single weapon.

This seems like a good rule to add to a game, but I caution you.  This rule is very dangerous, and I would not use it.

First, consider that, in 1E, a character's main defense is his Dodge.  He rolls his Dodge skill and adds that to his difficulty.  Dodge is his armor--it keeps the character alive--it keeps the character from being hit and damaged.  The Combined Actions rule is just going to make it easier for your Heroes to get hit.  

Think about it.  Five stormtroopers round a corner and fire on your PC.  They each have Blaster 3D.  Your PC rolls his Dodge and gets a total of 20.  The PC cannot be hit this first segment (the PC is more vulnerable later in the round as his Dodge will degrade).  This keeps the BIG **** HERO ALIVE!!!!

Now, with Combined Actions, those five strormtroopers coordinate fire.  The attack roll becomes 3D + 12!  The average roll is 22!  The maximum roll is 30!  We've gone from no possible hit (against the 20 Dodge) to a likely hit!

Think of Luke Skywalker swinging across the Death Star chasm with Princess Leia on his hip and a squad of stormtroopers blasting away at him.  Which one of these scenarios better fits that heroic moment?  The 1E Core rulebook version, where five stormtroopers start blasting away at our hero, but our hero escapes unharmed (and rather heroically!).  Or, the second, combined fire version, where the hero is hit?

'Nuff said.  I suggest strongly that you do not use Combined Actions in your 1E game.



*STARSHIP COMBAT*

As with normal fire combat, the new version of Starship Combat just mucks up the works and complicates an already graceful, fast and fun system in the 1E Core Rulebook.  The changes mirror those in ground combat, and I think the Upgrade is not an improvement.


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 19, 2018)

WaterBob said:
			
		

> Think of Luke Skywalker swinging across the Death Star chasm with Princess Leia on his hip and a squad of stormtroopers blasting away at him.  Which one of these scenarios better fits that heroic moment?  The 1E Core rulebook version, where five stormtroopers start blasting away at our hero, but our hero escapes unharmed (and rather heroically!).  Or, the second, combined fire version, where the hero is hit?





Although I do not recommend using Combined Actions in your 1E based game, here are a few House Rule ideas to keep the rule in check.



*COMMAND SKILL*

Combined Fire must be directed by a commander.  A commander can be the best shot among his stormtrooper, yelling out commands to his fellow soldiers.  Or, the commander can be an officer directing fire.  Or, the commander can be a forward observer or communications operator or squad leader.  Whomever.  A commander must be in contact with his troops.

The number of people that can be combined for fire is limited to the commander's Command skill (or his  PER code if Command is not improved).

Thus, if a normal stormtrooper doesn't have Command, but has Perception 2D, then he can coordinate fire with himself and two other people.  An Imperial Naval Officer, with Command 4D+2, can use the combined fire rule with himself plus 4 others, or just 4 others (if commanding is considered a skill use subject to the multiple action rule).

This makes the command skill very useful.  As the multiple action rule kicks in, the commander loses his ability to effectively command as many troops.  But, a commander can always command 1 other trooper.



*COMMAND ONLY*

If you want to be even more restrictive, you can reserve the combined action rules for characters who have Command skill.  Those without the skill cannot use combined fire.  Those that have the skill operate as described above.



*OFFICER BASE*

The rule typically works by taking the highest shot from among the group and then modifying that shot by the others.  With this rule, the base attack is the Commander's Blaster skill (which may not be the highest Blaster skill among the group), if the commander is participating in the attack.  If the commander is just giving orders, then the highest shot (or that trooper designated by the commander) acts as the base skill.



*ROLL COMMAND*

Another method that could be used is to have the commander roll his Command skill (or PER).  He can command other to combine fire for every 5 points of the roll. 

Thus...

5+ Command 1

10+ Command 2

15+ Command 3

20+ Command 4

And so on....


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 19, 2018)

*HANDLING MULTIPLE FOES IN 1E - THE HERO METHOD*



You're running down the corridor, blaster rifle in your grip.  Next to you is Chewie, keeping pace.  The blast door before flashes open, and all of a sudden, you face 20 stormtroopers, fully armored and equipped, ready to come at you.

How do you handle this using the 1E rules?

First off, as GM, you're NOT going to roll 20 blaster shots at Han (Yeah, I know in the movie, they chased Han, but I need this to fit my example) to figure initiative.  That would be a nightmare.

Go straight to the Declaration.  "Han, Chewie?  What are you going to do?"

"We're going to run as fast as we can in the opposite direction."

Again, I know that, in the movie, the troopers just chased the two.  But, THESE troopers in THIS example are all going to raise their blaster rifles and fire at Han and Chewie.

To make it simple, I'll have 10 fire at Han and 10 fire at Chewie.



*What about Initiative?*

Use common sense.  Han and Chewie are turning and running.  The troopers are behind them.  All troopers can get a shot as the pair run back down the hall.

So, all troopers fire first.  Then Han and/or Chewie completes their movement.

In situations where logical initiative is not clear, simply allow the player to choose.  Heroes have an edge.  They're heroes.



*Roll all those attacks?*

Nope.  You're going to use a house rule (that is suggested by the 1E core book) that is similar to but different than the Combined Actions rule--and this rule doesn't have the problems that the CA rule has.

Roll attacks normally, starting with the highest attack code, or, if all Blaster codes are the same, as is often the case with Stormtroopers, roll the closest attacker first.

You will keep rolling attacks until a trooper misses.  And, once you have one miss, you consider that the rest of them miss.  If you think about it, this is no more of a stretch with the rules than how the Combined Action rule works.  If the first trooper misses, then all 10 end up missing.  

"You're running down the corridor, heart pounding in your ears.  Blaster bolts fly over your head and shoulders, exploding into the corridor walls, leaving smoking, burning divots."

If a trooper hits, then apply damage, but the rest of the shooters all miss (because the target is no longer where they aimed--the target is now writhing on the floor, collapsed from a stun, or worse).


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 19, 2018)

*TOOTHLESS STORMTROOPERS?*



Sometimes it is argued that stormtroopers are under-powered.  I argue that they're not.  They're exactly the strength that they should be.

In Galaxy Guide 1 - A New Hope, a typical stormtrooper has Blaster 3D, after adjustment for armor.  And, this is typical of all base-line stormtroopers in the game.

Luke Skywalker, the HERO of all HEROES, has Dodge 6D.  And Dodge, in 1E, is computed by the Dodge roll + Range number.

So...troopers do look toothless, yes?

Let's take a deeper look.  And, as we do, remember that the Heroes in Star Wars (original trilogy) rarely, if ever, got hurt, even though all the combats that they encountered.  Luke had his hand chopped off, but that's a special case.  Darth Vader did the cutting.  And, the two droids were both blasted once each.  C-3PO was blasted to bits at Cloud City.  R2D2 took a bad hit in space combat during Luke's trench run.  The only character actually hurt in blaster combat was Leia, when she was grazed on the Moon of Endor.



First off, Luke, as stated above, is the GALAXY'S HOPE!  He's not your typical PC.  Let's first compare a starting character, Roark Garnet, from page 8 of the 1E core rulebook.

Roark has Dodge 4D+1.

Now, let's put Roark in Luke's position on the Death Star.  He's got his synthrope grappled around some piping.  A princess is clinging to his kneck and hip.  And Roark is about to shove off, crossing the chasm.

Behind Roark, 4 stormtroopers have gotten the blast door open, and they are ready to fire at him.  Just above his destination are 4 more troopers gunning for him.  Other doors open to ledges around the circumference of the shaft:  there are 2 there, 3 over there, and 2 more there.  All 15 stormtroopers are going to fire at Roark and the princess has he swings.

The troopers all have effective 3D Blaster skills.  Range is Short, requiring a 10+ attack roll.  And, Roark will of course use his Dodge, which is now effectively 3D+1 because he's got to use his Climbing/Jumping skill in order to swing across the chasm.

In effect, Stormtroopers are firing 3D vs. 3D +11.  Chances are, Roark is going to swing across unmolested.

Unless...the troopers roll very high and Roark rolls very low.  The chance is low...but there is a chance.  The troopers could get lucky and roll a 16.  And, Roark could get un-lucky and roll a 4.  And that means at least one of the troopers will hit, spelling disaster for our hero.

That small chance is how it should be with heroes.

With a different game--a grittier, more realistic game--I might be arguing something different.  But, man!  THIS IS STAR WARS!  Where Heroes are BIGGER THAN LIFE!

That, to me, is how it should be in D6 Star Wars.

And, it's not like GMs don't have other options.  In GG1, Death Star Troopers are mentioned.  These guys are elites.  Their Blaster skill is 5D+1.

Sometimes, taking two shots will get the Dodge defense low enough for an attack.

If troopers have time, they can aim.  This adds +1D to their attack codes.

If a PC gets action happy, taking too many actions, this lowers his Dodge defense due to the multiple action penalty.

And, let's not forget that stormtroopers almost always outnumber PCs, giving the troopers a lot more "at bats" to score a home run.


----------



## Joseph_RGG (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this!  I've not played d6 for at least two decades...it might be time to revisit.


----------



## Water Bob (Aug 21, 2018)

There's a strong community still playing!  D6 Star Wars LIVES!


----------



## delericho (Aug 22, 2018)

Water Bob said:


> And, the two droids were both blasted once each.  C-3PO was blasted to bits at Cloud City.  R2D2 took a bad hit in space combat during Luke's trench run.  The only character actually hurt in blaster combat was Leia, when she was grazed on the Moon of Endor.




Nitpick - Artoo was also blasted on Endor. It probably wasn't the best idea for Han to use him as cover while he was busy trying to open the bunker door...

Still. "I guess I could hotwire this thing."


----------



## Water Bob (Sep 3, 2018)

A Starship Log for use in the game:  CLICK HERE.


----------



## Water Bob (Sep 6, 2018)

EASY WAY TO USE DODGE IN YOUR GAME



Sometimes new GMs to 1E Star Wars struggle with Dodge--when to roll it.  It can get a bit unwieldy if, as the game book says, that Dodge must be rolled before an attack, but the attack roll is also used for initiative.  Dodges don't have to be declared.  They are reaction rolls, used in reaction to an attack, and Dodges are not penalized if they are rolled before any other actions during the segment.

*So, here's my advice:*  Run your combat as if no character had Dodge.  Don't worry about Dodge.  Figure it when you check to see what the difficulty number of the shot will be.

The rules say to roll the Dodge before the attack, but this is only because the Dodging character has to decide whether to use his Dodge skill BEFORE he knows whether the attacker will hit at unmodified range.

The easy way I've found to play this is to assume a character will Dodge every time he is attacked.  Even if the attack roll is made against the Dodging character before the Dodge is figured, the Dodger is committed.  If the attacker fails to hit just by standard range, the Dodge must still be thrown.

A player may decide, though, that the default for his character is not to Dodge.  

In either case, no matter if the default is to Dodge or not Dodge, the player must tell the GM that he intends to change his default (to not Dodge when the character's default is to Dodge) before an attacker makes an attack.  Dicing the Dodge can come later, though.



*A SIMPLE DODGE EXAMPLE.*

We will assume that Sneaky Beet will Dodge (or Melee Parry) every time that he is attacked.

To make this very simple, Beet sees a Stormtrooper at Medium Range.  Both Beet and the trooper have their blasters out and readied.  Beet will take two shots, and the trooper will only take one.

We're not going to worry at all about Dodge.  The default for both PC and NPC is that they will Dodge.

I like rolling real dice when I write these examples, so I will do that here.  I don't know how this will play out.



*INITIATIVE.*

This is an initiative situation.  We roll both shots at each other.  The higher total is taken as the first shot.  See how easy that is?

Sneaky Beet rolls Blaster 5D+1, but he's committed to two shots this round.  That's -1D.  Roll 4D+1 = 14.

Stormtrooper has Blaster 4D, reduced to 3D for armor.  He'll roll 3D = 15.

YES!  I rolled it!





*SEGMENT 1.*

This means that the trooper will act first, and Beet is committed to Dodge.

The trooper's attack is 15.

Beet rolls Dodge, now.  Since Beet has technically already fired his blaster (he rolled for initiative), we've got to count that as a skill use.  Otherwise, rolling Dodge will get wonky (the initiative roll will not match his attack roll, and that makes for uneasy figuring).

So, the Dodge is made at -1D.  His full Dodge is 3D+1.  So, he rolls 2D +1.  Roll = 7.  It takes a 22 to hit Beet.

The trooper's attack goes wide.



Now, it's Beet's turn to fire

He declared two actions, so that's -1D.  And, he just used his Dodge, so that's another -1D.   So, the second attack is made at -2D, which would be 3D+1.

The trooper is committed to Dodge.

Sneaky Beet rolls 3D+1 = 12.

We don't need to roll the trooper's Dodge because there are no more attacks against the trooper this segment.  But, the use of Dodge is considered to have happened and counts as an action for Segment 2.  Sometimes, we get to skip rolls this way--which makes the game go faster.



*Segment 2.*

The only thing that is happening this segment is the Beet is firing at the trooper, and the trooper is committed to Dodge.

Sneaky Beet rolls his second shot.  He's at -2D (-1D for two actions, and -1D for using his Dodge last segment).  He rolls 3D +1 = 7.

Again, we don't have to roll the Dodge for the trooper.  Had Beet hit for regular range, then the trooper would roll it.  Still, the trooper was committed either way.

End of combat round.



*SUMMARY.*

1.  Don't worry about Dodge when you are rolling initiative.

2.  Consider characters to be committed to Dodging (or default to not Dodging, if the player chooses), regardless of whether the actual Blaster attack would score a hit at range.  This forces the target character to decide on the use of his Dodge before he knows whether the foe can hit him at just the range difficulty.

3.  When rolling Dodge, penalize it for any skill rolls that were rolled before the Dodge (and the skill rolls used for initiative count), but don't penalize Dodge for any actions declared for later segments.  

As in the above example, Beet's Dodge is 4D +1.  When he first uses his Dodge, only the initiative throw is made, which is a skill use, which counts as an action for these purposes.  Dodge is reduced by -1D.  If Beet needed to use is Dodge in segment 1, then Dodge would be penalized further.

4.  Note how the combat system allows you to speed up the game by bypassing some rolls, sometimes.  Consider when a Rebel has initiative, fires, and stuns a troopers.  Any actions that the trooper was going to perform are no longer rolled because the trooper is lying on the ground, in pain from the stun.  He loses all actions for the round.


----------



## Water Bob (Sep 6, 2018)

Once a character is committed to Dodge, he can actually use Dodge as a type of skill throw.

If the range number to hit the character is 15, and the attacker rolled 23 on his attack.  Then the Dodging character (who previously committed to the Dodge) must roll a task roll for Dodge looking to get 9+ (that's the difference of 23 - 15 + 1, because an attack is successful if scores are equal).

Make sense?


----------



## Water Bob (Sep 6, 2018)

*MORE CLARITY*



Let me re-state all of this stuff about Dodge.  What I'm saying is that figuring a character's Dodge can get messy when initiative must be rolled.

The book says that characters who Dodge must roll the Dodge before they see the attack roll against them.  What I'm saying is that committing to Dodge has the same effect--the character will roll his Dodge regardless if the attacker hits at range.

1.  Have a standing commitment from players that their characters will always Dodge when attacked.  Or, the reverse standing commitment, that characters will never Dodge when attacked.  This status can be changed if the player tells the GM before any attack against him (which is before the initiative roll). 

2.  Roll initiative without concern for Dodge.

3.  Using commitment, a character can roll his Dodge in response to an attack roll (roll after the Blaster attack is known), which makes it easier to use in a combat round.







GM (Setting the Scene):  "You swing around the corner, and a trooper sees you.  You hear his mechanical voice call out to his squad-mates, 'There's one!'"

"Blast him!"

Player (Declaration):  "I'll fire at him!  Two shots!  Pow!  Pow!  And, my character is ALWAYS committed to Dodge!"

Range is Short, requiring a 10+ to hit at range.


*
Initiative.*

GM rolls Blaster 3D attack = 9

Roark rolls Blaster 5D+1, reduced to 4D +1 because he declared two shots = 16.



Roarks wins initiative, so his shot is considered first.  His shot is 16.

The GM has stated previously that Stormtroopers are always committed to Dodge.

The trooper must roll Dodge at 17+ in order to not get hit.  

Trooper's normal Dodge is 3D (4D reduced to 3D because of armor).  But, we do consider his initiative as a skill roll, so he's throwing 2D to Dodge.

Roll 2D +10 = 14.

Roark's shot is good.  The trooper goes down.


----------



## Water Bob (Sep 7, 2018)

*1E D6 Star Wars Space Combat*


*1.  Piloting Segment.*  GM describes the scene and notes opening Range.

*1a.*  Pilots indicate whether they are trying to close distance or increase range from target, and they indicate whether they will enhance the Speed Segment with maneuvers.  Gunners declare how many shots will be taken and what weapon they will use.



*2.  Speed Segment*, where pilots roll the ship's Speed Code.  Optionally, pilots can roll their Starship Piloting skill to enhance the ship's Speed total.  The winning toss determines the new Range for this combat round.



*3.  Fire Segment One*, where gunners use Starship Gunnery to attack targets.

*3a. - Evasion.*  Optionally, defenders can use Evasion to increase the difficulty for gunners to hit the ship.  This is a reaction roll.  Roll Starship Piloting and add total to Range Difficulty for gunners firing at the ship for the entire segment.

*3b. - Shields.*  Optionally, defenders can angle deflector shields.  This is a reaction roll.  Roll Starship Shields vs. a target number based on range.  If successful, the ship's Shield code is added to the ship's Hull code when damage is rolled.

*3c. - Gunnery.*  Gunners fire their weapons.  Use Starship Gunnery skill + Weapon's Fire Control code vs. target number based on Range.

*3d. - Damage.*  Roll Damage as necessary.



*3.  Fire Segment Two:*  And so on.







*SUMMARY*

There are three basic parts to the narrative starship combat system provided in the core rulebook.



*1. * The GM describes the scene and provides the starting Range.

Players react to this by describing what they will do in the round.

This is called the *Piloting Segment*.



*2.*  Next, we roll to adjust range for this combat round.  Range can increase, decrease, or stay the same.  Range cannot be shorter than Short Range.  And, if range expands beyond Long Range, then the combat is over.

In order to do this, Roll the Speed Codes for the vessels involved in the combat.  The higher roll decides the effect on the starting Range--does it increase, decrease, or stay the same?

Pilots can optionally roll their Starship Piloting skill to enhance the performance of their vessel.  This roll is added to the Speed code roll.  But, this is also a skill use and counts against multiple actions.

This is called the *Speed Segment*.



*3.*  Next are one or more segments to resolve fire between vessels.  Attackers announced their attacks in the Piloting Segment.  Here, the attacks are rolled.

But first, defenders can try to Evade fire.  This is done by rolling the ship's Maneuverability code and adding that to the range difficulty number.  Optionally, defenders can use their Starship Piloting skill to enhance evasion.  This is a reaction skill.  Roll the Starship Piloting skill and add that to the total of the Maneuverability code total.  All of that is added to the range difficulty (as Dodge is used on ground combat).

Another option defenders have is to use shields against incoming fire.  This is a reaction roll.  This is done by shield operators rolling their Starship Shields skill against a target number that is based on range to the attacker.  If successful, the the ship's Shield code is added to the Hull code when rolling for damage against the ship.  In effect, successfully angling a deflector shield is akin to armor protecting the ship.  A new shield roll must be made against each individual attack during the segment.

After any Evasion or Shield angling is established, the attacker may roll his attack.  This is accomplished by rolling Starship Gunnery plus the Fire Control code for that weapon against a target number based on range.  If the defender uses Evasion, then the range number is increased.  

Damage is rolled for successful hits by rolling the weapon's damage code against the hull code of the ship.  If a character successfully angled a deflector shield, then the hull code is increased by the amount of the Shield code.

This is called a *Fire Segment*, and each weapon usage is addressed in its own Fire Segment.







*Multiple Ship Combat*

This is covered on page 64 of the core rules.  

Ship combat in 1E SW can be quite dangerous.  One starfighter against several others usually means that the single ship will be destroyed.  So, these situations will probably not come up very often.  Smart players will have their characters surrender, or evade and try to make range to end the combat and disappear from the area.  Remember how the Falcon does a lot of running away from TIEs in the Star Wars movies.

The method for using multiple ships has the PC focusing on one target, and that is played out normally as described above.  The other ships can basically do what they want.

The example in the book has the Falcon approaching three TIE fighters.  All three TIEs are at Long Range.  The Falcon engages with one TIE and goes through the segments with that one TIE fighter.  Of the two TIEs left, one increases range (and does so automatically, going beyond Long and leaving the area) to leave the combat.  The last TIE closes range to attack the Falcon (closes to Medium Range).

With the first TIE, the Falcon wins the Speed segment and fight that ship at Medium range.

The GM keeps playing the segments as normal with the one TIE the Falcon is engaged with, but the other TIE that chose to take on the Falcon can do whatever it wants--probably fire at the Falcon at medium range.



If you've got multiple ships on both sides--say, a squadron of X-Wings vs. a squadron of TIEs--then just separate the battle into individual dogfights.  The GM will basically run one space combat for each space craft on the players' side.  If this results in one ship versus two or more, use the Multiple Ship Combat procedure described above.







*Other Ways to Play Starship Combat*

The* Rules Companion *has a chapter devoted to capital ship combat.

There is a board wargame called *Star Warriors*, designed to provided detailed, hex board base, space combats for 1E Star Wars.  Several 1E adventure include optional Star Warrior scenarios.

Use capital ship combat as a narrative tool.  Usually, in the SW universe, the capital ships just go broadsides and start pounding at each other.  Think of the opening of Revenge of the Sith.  For this, you only need to have the ships trading punches each fire combat segment.  You can otherwise use the narrative space combat rules to narrate what is happening between the capital vessels.


----------

